# Blue Tongue Skink Thread



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey guys, Bret here.

So I'm just wondering if there are any BTS Keepers on here. I can't imagine there not being any. I just hardly see any posts about this magnificent animal and I think they are highly underrated. I mean from what I can gather they make great pets and have some very unique and awesome personalities. They're also supposed to be good with human interaction. 


I'd love to know if anyone on here keeps them? And be willing to share everything they can about them. Info, Pictures, Setups Etc. Etc. And hopefully if this thread kicks off there will be plenty of updates on everyone's Blueys. Would love for it to turn out something like The Leopard Gecko Thread, with a great community who are all helpful and knowledgeable. Bit ambitious but we'll see.  

Thanks, Bret.

(PS: I'm not an owner of a BTS yet. But I already have myself a 4x2x2 vivarium. I'm currently just waiting to move back home in Feb before I buy everything else and commit.)


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Guilty as charged :2thumb:


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi there!

Yes I got my first bluey - a Kei Island Blue Tongue last week. She is awesome and has such a personality already!

I have her in a 4x2x2 viv with a 75W halogen spot light, 6% UV and a 150W ceramic heater for the night time as my house gets pretty cold. She is settling very well, appetite off a little as she is shedding and spends a lot of time buried in her hide or in the moss I put in in the cold end but the past 2 days she is much more active and inquisitive, very interesting animals to watch. I have a GALS set up coming to help feed her as they were a favourite of hers apparently.

In shed in these pics when I first got her so colours well off but they are fully back now:


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Khonsu said:


> Guilty as charged :2thumb:


What, no pictures?


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Khonsu said:


> Guilty as charged :2thumb:


You can't say that then not include photos  

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Oxmonitor said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Yes I got my first bluey - a Kei Island Blue Tongue last week. She is awesome and has such a personality already!
> 
> ...


Very nice  how are you finding owning a bts? I held one a while back and was actually surprised how agile they were. The reptile shop said they were a bit like a ferret they'd rather climb over things rather than go under them.  

They also seem to be very interactive with people. Like talking to them and they wander up to the viv doors to come out.. 

Bret.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

BretJordan said:


> Very nice  how are you finding owning a bts? I held one a while back and was actually surprised how agile they were. The reptile shop said they were a bit like a ferret they'd rather climb over things rather than go under them.
> 
> They also seem to be very interactive with people. Like talking to them and they wander up to the viv doors to come out..
> 
> Bret.


Thank you. I love her to bits, she is massively lazy but once out and about very inquisitive and interested in exploring.

I wouldn't call them agile tbh and she will do the opposite of climb over but burrow under everything, I guess that's what they do in the wild and she loves doing it. She ventured on top of her bark tube yesterday, took a while getting up, got her front legs down then the top just kind of flopped down! Definitely not born to climb but burrow!

She is great to hold and tends to curl up almost cat like in your hands/arms and also trys to burrow into the crook of my arm and will happily sit on me for as long as I am prepared to hold her. She does seem to enjoy being held and stroked and has taken locusts from my tongs whilst sitting on me. 

Its early days as I only picked her up a week ago today and she is not on top form as she is shedding but so far so good, fascinating lizard to own and watch and I would highly recommend them, I can see me getting more in future, trying to persuade my wife to get a large Northern bluey instead of a Bearded Dragon! Would love a Shingleback too but unlikely! :2thumb:


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

A few of mine:

Northerns, Tiliqua scincoides intermedia:

Young male









Older female (mum of skink above)









Young female









Eyeband Easterns, Tiliqua scincoides scincoides
Youngster









Older female 









Youngsters


















Black & silvers, Tiliqua gigas gigas




































Baby Irian Jayas Tiliqua gigas evanescens 'Irian Jaya' form, from a few years ago









Mark.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Those black and silvers are gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

I love the black and silvers so so much! I've seen you post about them before.. 
You wouldn't have any of the axanthic's for sale in the near future would you?  

And all the babies look so cute! Nice to know there is a keeper who keeps a big number of them.  God this threads making me want one now! :')

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Oxmonitor said:


> Thank you. I love her to bits, she is massively lazy but once out and about very inquisitive and interested in exploring.
> 
> I wouldn't call them agile tbh and she will do the opposite of climb over but burrow under everything, I guess that's what they do in the wild and she loves doing it. She ventured on top of her bark tube yesterday, took a while getting up, got her front legs down then the top just kind of flopped down! Definitely not born to climb but burrow!
> 
> ...


I guess each bts has it's own unique personality.  

That's interesting as when I was holding the BTS he seemed to lay on my arm and burrow his head in-between my armpit! Obviously now I realise he was trying to burrow :bash: They are so cool and different. 

And would be awesome to get a northern bluey  I do like Beardies and wouldn't mind owning one in the future but I just think the BTS's have so much more to offer. How's the wife with the current bluey? At least your missus likes lizards! Mine's not interested at all :') 

Bret.


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

BretJordan said:


> I love the black and silvers so so much! I've seen you post about them before..
> You wouldn't have any of the axanthic's for sale in the near future would you?
> 
> And all the babies look so cute! Nice to know there is a keeper who keeps a big number of them.  God this threads making me want one now! :')
> ...


Sounds like you need to take the plunge! The axanthics are pretty rare and not particularly cheap. You'd be best off looking for a captive bred Irian Jaya maybe?

Mark.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

We got our first BTS last week, an adult that was on sale in the RFUK classifieds. I dont know its sex or locale but Im not too worried about that as I don't intend breeding skinks. He /she is pet only. I will try to get some pictures over the weekend. Were calling it a 'she' for now with the name Pickles. It belonged to a young lass and thats what she called it and it suits very well. Currently Pickles is in a 4ft viv but its one of the new viv exotic terrestrial vivs. Iwant to move it into a taller viv in the new year simply to make it easier to balance temps. Its got the floor space she needs but Im not getting the temp gradient as good as I would like. She is an amazing critter, exceptionally tame, full of personality and curiosity. If I had the space and resources I could easily become hooked on the species. They are a fun reptile and even though we have only had her a week, a real joy to own.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

BretJordan said:


> I guess each bts has it's own unique personality.
> 
> That's interesting as when I was holding the BTS he seemed to lay on my arm and burrow his head in-between my armpit! Obviously now I realise he was trying to burrow :bash: They are so cool and different.
> 
> ...


Yup they love to burrow and when being held the crook in your arm or arm pits the way to go! 

My wife did not like lizards at all and tbh when I first suggested a bluey she said no way as they remind her too much of a snake and scared the life out of her but she came around and seeing Chewy's personality now she loves her to bits too. She has wanted a red bearded dragon for a long time but I feel blueys make better 'pets' and are more interesting to keep. I now have a new dilemma as I badly want a Royal and a Hoggie but again she is saying no way - divorce was mentioned if I bring one home!! I will need to earn some serious brownie points and try to get her used to the idea, trouble is she is terrified of snakes. Hopefully this time next year I will have my snakes - a red beardie and set up for her may sweeten her up lol!

I whole heartedly recommend you get a nice bluey, big docile lovely lizards :flrt: 

If you want any help with set up PM me, I had some great advice and its working perfectly :2thumb:


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

Another BTS keeper her.

My collection is quite small compared to my Pink Tongue Skinks.


Here is a few pictures of my lot

Tank.


You can just about see his red belly


Now Grump 


Usally Silver in colour, now looking more golden, shed due


True colour of Grump


This is Pink


She has a pinkish belly


This is Rotterdam 1


This is Olive


Rotterdam 2 (This is from the private collection from Rotterdam Zoo, he wasnt off display due to having a mouth deformaity. He tongue pops out slideways.



You can see his deformity here.


Lastly here are my Pinks Adults



2013 litter (just for the awghhh cute factor)


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice one Kate. You sure like your tannies, don't you? I like your big IJ. Nice photos of the pink tongues too. 

Mark.


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well I still prefer my PTS over the BTS.

My Big Male Tank, is exactly like a dog, I enter the room, he is waiting at the glass for me & more importantly food, and he follows me down the hallway - (well I bet he's just following his nose to the kitchen really)

Only 1 of the Tannies (Grump the silver one) can sit on your lap watching telly, the others are just too demanding - pooing, hissing, biting, jumping is there game. Have been trying to calm them down for almost 2-3 years, still no joy, but this is what they are known for there hissy fits.

Looking forward to the caramel hypo Intermedia that arrives tomorrow morning, Will post a pic when I have one. Compared to your intermedia's she is alot lighter in colour, she has a light cream belly, burnt orange top with what I call 'cappachino' bands and tan where the flanks meet the belly.

Do show a pic of you new arrival when its settled.

Kate


----------



## jdh (Oct 28, 2013)

picked up my bts last night. no pictures yet im working up the strength to get the viv upstairs.
he (im told its a he) isnt very tame but previous owners had him as a display animal.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Tiliqua said:


> Sounds like you need to take the plunge! The axanthics are pretty rare and not particularly cheap. You'd be best off looking for a captive bred Irian Jaya maybe?
> 
> Mark.


I really want to but if I got one I'd just cause all the relocation stress of moving him/her into my current house. And then when I move back to my parents house in February the same again. I think I'm going to wait it out till then.  



Mal said:


> We got our first BTS last week, an adult that was on sale in the RFUK classifieds. I dont know its sex or locale but Im not too worried about that as I don't intend breeding skinks. He /she is pet only. I will try to get some pictures over the weekend. Were calling it a 'she' for now with the name Pickles. It belonged to a young lass and thats what she called it and it suits very well. Currently Pickles is in a 4ft viv but its one of the new viv exotic terrestrial vivs. Iwant to move it into a taller viv in the new year simply to make it easier to balance temps. Its got the floor space she needs but Im not getting the temp gradient as good as I would like. She is an amazing critter, exceptionally tame, full of personality and curiosity. If I had the space and resources I could easily become hooked on the species. They are a fun reptile and even though we have only had her a week, a real joy to own.


Hey Mal! Wasn't expecting a post from you at all. I am also not wanting to breed and just having a pet only approach. Pickles is an awesome name! I really liked the names Mango and Binx/y which are the names I thought of when thinking about getting a bluey. The viv sounds ideal for floor space but as you say the height must be a bit of a pain. How are you finding the temps quite a lot off or just slightly? And when you do upgrade (If you do) you have a spare 4ft viv  Bonus or what?! 

I'm looking for all of what you just said about her! Tame, very docile, awesome personality and really curious! You seem to have found a proper winner there. 



Oxmonitor said:


> Yup they love to burrow and when being held the crook in your arm or arm pits the way to go!
> 
> My wife did not like lizards at all and tbh when I first suggested a bluey she said no way as they remind her too much of a snake and scared the life out of her but she came around and seeing Chewy's personality now she loves her to bits too. She has wanted a red bearded dragon for a long time but I feel blueys make better 'pets' and are more interesting to keep. I now have a new dilemma as I badly want a Royal and a Hoggie but again she is saying no way - divorce was mentioned if I bring one home!! I will need to earn some serious brownie points and try to get her used to the idea, trouble is she is terrified of snakes. Hopefully this time next year I will have my snakes - a red beardie and set up for her may sweeten her up lol!
> 
> ...


Hey mate thank you! I will definitely PM You as soon as I'm back home again. 

'My wife did not like lizards at all and tbh when I first suggested a bluey she said no way as they remind her too much of a snake and scared the life out of her ' That sounded like my mum she said the exact same thing when I showed her one in my local reptile shop! She said she doesn't like them they look to much like snakes.. 

I also like the red beardies I believe they are called Coral Bearded dragons? Something like that anyway I'm not down with all the beardie genetics and morphs haha. And I also really want a royal (Ball Python) I keep looking at them and my missus said I bring one home she's going to move back to her mums.. (Might not be a bad thing after all... :2thumb: Joking ofcourse.. :whistling2 And my mum said I bring one there she will kill me :lol2:

Looks like the brownie point gathering begins!



greendale9061 said:


> Another BTS keeper her.
> 
> My collection is quite small compared to my Pink Tongue Skinks.
> 
> ...


Wow, I love Tank! What a fitting name too! He's a beast! :flrt: Very pretty! 

Grump looks very different. Incredibly unique! 

Pink looks incredibly comfy there haha. :2thumb:

Rotterdam 1 looks incredibly handsome too!

Olive looks awesome I love the coloration on him! 

Awwww Rotterdam 2! Bless him I love the tongue out the side of his mouth :') He still looks incredibly inquisitive. Does it cause him any problems at all? 

I like PTS's incredibly cute but I prefer the BTS's Due to the bigger size.  

Look at the babies!! :') I love how they are all huddled up together.



greendale9061 said:


> Well I still prefer my PTS over the BTS.
> 
> My Big Male Tank, is exactly like a dog, I enter the room, he is waiting at the glass for me & more importantly food, and he follows me down the hallway - (well I bet he's just following his nose to the kitchen really)
> 
> ...


Oooh the caramel hypo sound very nice you thought of any names? You already mentioned Cappuccino and that sounds fitting to me.  Tank sounds even more awesome that's exactly what I want when I get a BTS 



jdh said:


> picked up my bts last night. no pictures yet im working up the strength to get the viv upstairs.
> he (im told its a he) isnt very tame but previous owners had him as a display animal.


You can't say you got one and didn't take any photos?!? :whip: Joking ofcourse. 

You will have to try and tame him down when you can. But I'd not be too hesitant in trying to handle him yet as you've only just gotten him. Give him some time to adjust to the new surroundings and settle down firstly.  Then give it a go. Let us know how the moving of the viv goes!  

Thanks guys, Bret!


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

greendale9061 said:


> Well I still prefer my PTS over the BTS.
> 
> My Big Male Tank, is exactly like a dog, I enter the room, he is waiting at the glass for me & more importantly food, and he follows me down the hallway - (well I bet he's just following his nose to the kitchen really)
> 
> ...


Tank sounds ace. I used to have a massive male black & white tegu that was like that. He used to come and try and sit on my lap, although he was far too big for that! You must post some pics of this northern that hopefully you should have by now? One of the babies that I picked up this year is a bit caramel-like, but I suspect not a proper T+ albino just a muted colour animal.

Mark.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Tiliqua said:


> Tank sounds ace. I used to have a massive male black & white tegu that was like that. He used to come and try and sit on my lap, although he was far too big for that! You must post some pics of this northern that hopefully you should have by now? One of the babies that I picked up this year is a bit caramel-like, but I suspect not a proper T+ albino just a muted colour animal.
> 
> Mark.


Tegus are really big though aren't they? Or am I mistaken? 

Yeah I agree pictures! 

There's got to be more keepers and breeders of these awesome animal come on guys! 

Bret.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

heres a few of my buddy, Sid.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Sid's a beauty!


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

thank you : victory:

EDIT - just flicked through and seen your new Kei, real pretty. How much and where did you acquire him/her, would love a Kei or Tanimbar.

Or a lovely rugosa like mark :whistling2:


Also, what substrates are people using, Im currently using hemp but and he loves that but have previously used cypress mulch, beech chips and such. Im planning on changing him to a sand/soil mix with a bit of bark and adding lots of lovely bugs to make a bio active substrate and adding some live plants and grass to the cooler side of his enclosure. People say not to use a substrate with small particle matter but I know a few people who use a mix live this, any thoughts?


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> thank you : victory:
> 
> EDIT - just flicked through and seen your new Kei, real pretty. How much and where did you acquire him/her, would love a Kei or Tanimbar.
> 
> ...


Cheers:2thumb:

Only had her a week and a half, she came from a rep shop in Worcester, where she came from before then I do not know, she lost part of her tail from being kept with a male when younger apparently. She cost me £70 and is 2 years old and a bit porky so she is being carefully fed now in the hope I can drop her down in weight a little bit.

I like the idea you have for substrate, it sounds really good, I keep mine on Aspen as she has been on it her entire life but am wondering if this is ideal. She does seem to like it though and enjoys burrowing and burying herself in it.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Oxmonitor said:


> Cheers:2thumb:
> 
> Only had her a week and a half, she came from a rep shop in Worcester, where she came from before then I do not know, she lost part of her tail from being kept with a male when younger apparently. She cost me £70 and is 2 years old and a bit porky so she is being carefully fed now in the hope I can drop her down in weight a little bit.
> 
> I like the idea you have for substrate, it sounds really good, I keep mine on Aspen as she has been on it her entire life but am wondering if this is ideal. She does seem to like it though and enjoys burrowing and burying herself in it.


Aspen is perfectly fine, hemp is similar like a softchip and they love burrowing. I was thinking about the soil due to humidity issues causing stuck shed alot of the time, and a more natural substrate which they can also burrow in and make tunnels etc. £70 is an absolute steal for her, shes a real looker indeed. Just keep her off sugar, bit of turkey mince and greens raw, veggies and some live food if you like, mine goes absolutely nuts for dubia roaches, silkworms and african land snails about an inch.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Aspen is perfectly fine, hemp is similar like a softchip and they love burrowing. I was thinking about the soil due to humidity issues causing stuck shed alot of the time, and a more natural substrate which they can also burrow in and make tunnels etc. £70 is an absolute steal for her, shes a real looker indeed. Just keep her off sugar, bit of turkey mince and greens raw, veggies and some live food if you like, mine goes absolutely nuts for dubia roaches, silkworms and african land snails about an inch.


I will be very interested in seeing your set up if and when you have the new substrate in, it sounds like a great idea. Mine is just finishing up her shed and its gone well, I put some damp moss in the corner of her cold side of the viv and she loved it, along with some enthusiastic rubbing against her slate basking rock and bark log it's all come off pretty cleanly, it stuck a little on her toes but I gently helped her with that.

Yeah I think I had a real bargain with her, I'm not sure what a Kei goes for as I've never seen one for sale, do many breed them in the UK?? I'd love to know her history. I think I got real lucky as she is a friendly little thing too and has a great personality. I have her on assorted greens, low fat turkey mince, a little egg, locust, assorted veg and the very odd bit of fruit. I do have some pinky's for her too but I think she was being given too many of them so have cut that for now. She has been off her food a little due to moving to her new home - from a 2 foot viv at the shop to a big 4X2X2 I have for her and also due to her shed but she has been out this morning and has eaten a bit of everything. I try to vary her diet each time to keep her interested and keep her diet complete, I also have a GALS set up coming this week for her :2thumb:

I'm going to try her with some silkworms as everyone says how they love them, currently her favourite is the big locusts and butternut squash and of course the massively restricted pinky's!


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Oxmonitor said:


> I will be very interested in seeing your set up if and when you have the new substrate in, it sounds like a great idea. Mine is just finishing up her shed and its gone well, I put some damp moss in the corner of her cold side of the viv and she loved it, along with some enthusiastic rubbing against her slate basking rock and bark log it's all come off pretty cleanly, it stuck a little on her toes but I gently helped her with that.
> 
> Yeah I think I had a real bargain with her, I'm not sure what a Kei goes for as I've never seen one for sale, do many breed them in the UK?? I'd love to know her history. I think I got real lucky as she is a friendly little thing too and has a great personality. I have her on assorted greens, low fat turkey mince, a little egg, locust, assorted veg and the very odd bit of fruit. I do have some pinky's for her too but I think she was being given too many of them so have cut that for now. She has been off her food a little due to moving to her new home - from a 2 foot viv at the shop to a big 4X2X2 I have for her and also due to her shed but she has been out this morning and has eaten a bit of everything. I try to vary her diet each time to keep her interested and keep her diet complete, I also have a GALS set up coming this week for her :2thumb:
> 
> I'm going to try her with some silkworms as everyone says how they love them, currently her favourite is the big locusts and butternut squash and of course the massively restricted pinky's!


Ill definitely put it up here once its done, really looking forward to it myself, the bugs ill be putting in it mean I wont have to spot clean either as they will be a natural clean up crew. People have said they have used bio active substrate and havnt had to clean it for up to 5 years, although I think the wood on the viv would be rotten by then, so might put some pond liner in to keep it from rotting the chipboard. 

I dont really know much about the breeding of skinks in the UK other than what Mark produces (very lovely skinks indeed) and the irian jayas that pop up all over. Some indos pop up but alot of them are WC and labeled as CB. Silkworms are awesome but sometimes there grippy feet thingys pick up substrate as my skink thrashes them around and sometimes he ends up eating a bit of substrate so tend to feed them outside the enclosure as do I the roaches as they just burrow in everywhere and get lost, end up finding them when I clean the substrate out lol.

About the roaches, best live feeder I have found. Would be worth investing in a breeding colony of these too if you like free food, proper doddle and can even make a decent amount off the surplus if you sell them.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Ill definitely put it up here once its done, really looking forward to it myself, the bugs ill be putting in it mean I wont have to spot clean either as they will be a natural clean up crew. People have said they have used bio active substrate and havnt had to clean it for up to 5 years, although I think the wood on the viv would be rotten by then, so might put some pond liner in to keep it from rotting the chipboard.
> 
> I dont really know much about the breeding of skinks in the UK other than what Mark produces (very lovely skinks indeed) and the irian jayas that pop up all over. Some indos pop up but alot of them are WC and labeled as CB. Silkworms are awesome but sometimes there grippy feet thingys pick up substrate as my skink thrashes them around and sometimes he ends up eating a bit of substrate so tend to feed them outside the enclosure as do I the roaches as they just burrow in everywhere and get lost, end up finding them when I clean the substrate out lol.
> 
> About the roaches, best live feeder I have found. Would be worth investing in a breeding colony of these too if you like free food, proper doddle and can even make a decent amount off the surplus if you sell them.


It sounds a great idea, like you say protect the wood and see how it goes, it would look pretty nice too. Never heard of it done before for a BTS so you'd be forging new ground!

I think i'll have to try do a bit of detective work to figure where she may have come from, maybe she was wild caught, she just seems to laid back I didn't consider it.

I'll try her with the silkworms as a treat when she is out with me then to save losing them!

A roach colony is a good idea actually and I may invest next year as the Mrs is after a Beardie herself so could be a money saver. My next rep I hope will be a Royal and/or a Hoggie but the wife is terrified and claiming she will file for divorce if I get one but then as said she was scared of my BTS and now loves her so I live in hope! 

Thanks for the advice and help, appreciated : victory:


----------



## ShannonZebidi (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey guys im thinking about getting a bts and im wondering what is the smallest size cage??? can you keep in a 3ft by 2ft by 2ft?????
thanks


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

ShannonZebidi said:


> Hey guys im thinking about getting a bts and im wondering what is the smallest size cage??? can you keep in a 3ft by 2ft by 2ft?????
> thanks


4x2x2 minimum.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Really happy to see this thread.....as been thinking of getting a blue tongue for a little while .....possibly twisted my arm now as im reading more and more about them. May be a new addition for 2014


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Artisan said:


> Really happy to see this thread.....as been thinking of getting a blue tongue for a little while .....possibly twisted my arm now as im reading more and more about them. May be a new addition for 2014


Oh you wont regret it. Theyre really smart aswell, I read somewhere that theyre one of the only reptiles to make proper eye contact beside varanid species. Not quite sure how true that is though.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Oh you wont regret it. Theyre really smart aswell, I read somewhere that theyre one of the only reptiles to make proper eye contact beside varanid species. Not quite sure how true that is though.


Their intelligence is something that im drawn to  been doing a lot of research and will be doing lots more before I jump in. Researching is the best part I always find :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> heres a few of my buddy, Sid.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


He's a stunner very nice! Glad to see another owner welcome! 

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Artisan said:


> Their intelligence is something that im drawn to  been doing a lot of research and will be doing lots more before I jump in. Researching is the best part I always find :2thumb:


Nice to see you Artisan.  As you know I've been looking at this species for a long while now and just wanted to make a thread for them. I hardly ever see any posts about these awesome creatures so I thought why not make a designated thread and attempt to keep it alive! So far so good! 

Like you say I think the intelligence of this animal and the human interaction make me want one more. After holding one too they're just like little puppy dogs  



WesternBlueTongue said:


> Aspen is perfectly fine, hemp is similar like a softchip and they love burrowing. I was thinking about the soil due to humidity issues causing stuck shed alot of the time, and a more natural substrate which they can also burrow in and make tunnels etc. £70 is an absolute steal for her, shes a real looker indeed. Just keep her off sugar, bit of turkey mince and greens raw, veggies and some live food if you like, mine goes absolutely nuts for dubia roaches, silkworms and african land snails about an inch.


I was going to just use aspen for my BTS. But was recommended maybe using bark chips for the humidity levels required? (Swell Premium Orchid Bark Fine | Swell Reptiles) Something like this. 

But would the skink be able to burrow in that substrate? Not only that but then there's the impaction issues, sharp edges so on so on.. 



WesternBlueTongue said:


> Ill definitely put it up here once its done, really looking forward to it myself, the bugs ill be putting in it mean I wont have to spot clean either as they will be a natural clean up crew. People have said they have used bio active substrate and havnt had to clean it for up to 5 years, although I think the wood on the viv would be rotten by then, so might put some pond liner in to keep it from rotting the chipboard.
> 
> I dont really know much about the breeding of skinks in the UK other than what Mark produces (very lovely skinks indeed) and the irian jayas that pop up all over. Some indos pop up but alot of them are WC and labeled as CB. Silkworms are awesome but sometimes there grippy feet thingys pick up substrate as my skink thrashes them around and sometimes he ends up eating a bit of substrate so tend to feed them outside the enclosure as do I the roaches as they just burrow in everywhere and get lost, end up finding them when I clean the substrate out lol.
> 
> About the roaches, best live feeder I have found. Would be worth investing in a breeding colony of these too if you like free food, proper doddle and can even make a decent amount off the surplus if you sell them.


I'd like to see how that goes although I would have to warn you on the sand / soil part. I used this mix with my tortoise but ended up going to the vets due to a cut on his face and constantly scratching it. It seemed like he was extremely agitated. In the end we came to the conclusion that It was the sand in the mix. Although he liked prancing about in it and the soil stayed warm after lights out. He couldn't really burrow in it and he just kept getting more and more irritated by it. So we removed it all. We now have him on aspen he's super active climbing, sliding on his hide log thing and burrowing under the aspen. It's cheap, looks okay, easy to clean and easily burrowed into. Couldn't say I'd try him on anything else again. 

I have a crestie with a full live planted exo terra. The clean up crew is awesome! I see them swarming poo and dead leaves. It is really awesome although I used Plantation Soil in that tank. The plants have grown incredibly fast and everything seems to be spot on atm.  My only concerns with your Idea will be the fact you will need 2 UV tube bulbs. One for the Skink and one for plant growth (ARCADIA Highly recommended. I have had awesome results.)

I can now after around a year see all the roots in the soil around the edge. They have penetrated through my sheet separating the hydro balls and mud and have reached the hydro balls now. 

The cleanup crew that I have in that tank consists of Earth worms, Tropical Springtails (Added one culture they have bred incredible amounts now everywhere I look I can see white little speckles running around.) and then tropical woodlice.

More posts go,go,go! Bret.


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> 4x2x2 minimum.


Personally, I would say that 4 x 2 is a great size yes but that 3 x 2 floor area is ok. Not ideal for a really big blue tongue like a Merauke or a Northern, but ok. But, remember that you can build or have built any size you like. So if you can squeeze in say 42" instead of 36" it would be better. For example I use 48" x 24" for my northerns and a smaller size which I think is 42" x 21" for Easterns which are not as big. 

Mark.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Thats a good point Mark, didnt take that into consideration!

Also good points raised there Bret, what ratio of sand/soil mix did you use for your torotise? I was planning on using an 80:20 of soil to sand as I got the idea from a monitor lizards group which use it for a good digging and burrow able substrate.

The orchid bark isnt very burrow friendly, but holds humidity well. Id say if you want a mositure holding burrow friendly substrate, the best I tried was the cypress mulch, more so the forest floor stuff than the exo terra, as I found that to be very dusty but looks great


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Artisan,

Size will depend on the Species you get. Like Mark says, some or the larger species, need more space.


My IJ "Tank", is around 28 inches atm, and will probally get a bit longer, so is housed in a 60" x 24" x 24" (5x2x2)


My Tannies are around 14-16 inches long, so I have them in a 48"x24"x24" (4x2x2). This is a perfect size for the adults. All my skinks are housed singly.


My New Northern is a wee little thing at around 10". She is currently in a 36"x18"x18" (3x1.5x1.5). Next year she will get her own custom viv. If I have the room I would make it 6ft in lenght. 


I would say personally, make it as big as you can afford/ have room for.


Western Blue Tongue - For substrate I have used coarse orchid bark/ plantation soil/coconut husk mix, and satuated them all in hot water (to hydrate & kill off any bugs) I used this mixture for all my skinks, with a big pile of moss in the corner on the cool end to help with shedding. All my skinks loved this, as it kept the humidty up, meaning I only had to mist every 2-3 days. The probelm I found with this mix were:- It got too expenisve, I was spending over £100 per month on substrate for 12 vivs. When the BTS flick the substarte in the water bowl, It had to be change twice daily. If the soil dried up, my skink used to do a hell lots of sneezing when they burrowed & I used to get clumps of mold,causing a bit of a smell.

I now used Carefresh paper bedding - you mainly use it for rodents, as its paper based, and is very absorbant & has no odour. It now costs me around £40-50 per month to do full clean outs. I still use damp moss in the corner. If this substates lands in the water bowl, it absorbs water, and fluffs up, so you can just remove the substate and top up the water level. It doesn't cause a big mess & its alot lighter (I can now clean out in 3 bin bags, instead of 7). My skinks are just as happy with either. 


If you want a naturalistic look, use the orchid bark mix, if you are looking at expense and odour control, I was opt for Carefresh. I havent used Aspen, so can't comment on the pros/cons. I would definatly not use beech chips, as this can cause impaction. 


Thanks for reading


----------



## red ink (May 21, 2011)

A couple of pics of my Bluey...


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

red ink said:


> A couple of pics of my Bluey...
> 
> http://s305.photobucket.com/user/Red-Ink-Buldogs/media/manuk/Nuk7_zps2a7b6b4e.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s305.photobucket.com/user/Red-Ink-Buldogs/media/manuk/Nuk5_zps92eadbda.jpg.htmlimage


Jealous.....


Greendale, thats why I was thinking about putting all the critters in so I wouldnt have to clean the substrate for a few months at least at a time, like I said Ive known a few people to go 5 odd years without changing their substrate.

I think mold would be my biggest concern, I would be keeping the top layer of soil dry except for the misting in between the week to avoid iritation to skinks feet, and 6-7 inches beneath that moist but not soggy wet.

Ill see how it goes but if it doesnt go to plan, I think Ill go back to the mulch, only problem being is its a bit spike on the edges and sometimes seems to stick in the mouth and eyes a bit but its soon shook with a fold of the membrane.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

red ink said:


> A couple of pics of my Bluey...
> 
> [URL="http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn214/Red-Ink-Buldogs/manuk/Nuk7_zps2a7b6b4e.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn214/Red-Ink-Buldogs/manuk/Nuk5_zps92eadbda.jpg"]image[/URL]


Now he/she is seriously nice :flrt:


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

red ink said:


> A couple of pics of my Bluey...
> 
> [URL=http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn214/Red-Ink-Buldogs/manuk/Nuk7_zps2a7b6b4e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn214/Red-Ink-Buldogs/manuk/Nuk5_zps92eadbda.jpg]image[/URL]


Very nice! Do you know what locale s/he is from? 

Mark.


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

This is my most recent acquisition. Still shy and settling in...



















Mark.


----------



## red ink (May 21, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> Very nice! Do you know what locale s/he is from?
> 
> Mark.


Tiliqua rugosa aspera - no idea of the locale.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow that is indeed very nice!  

I think a picture or two of everybody's enclosures would be a nice thing to see. I'd like to see where you have placed things and what type of decor people use including hides and so on. 

Bret.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

BretJordan said:


> Wow that is indeed very nice!
> 
> I think a picture or two of everybody's enclosures would be a nice thing to see. I'd like to see where you have placed things and what type of decor people use including hides and so on.
> 
> Bret.


I'll get one up later, still waiting on getting some fake plants in there so looks a bit basic at the moment but Chewy seems to like it


----------



## Jawdanf22 (Dec 23, 2013)

Is 4ft by 18inch ok for a bts


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Jawdanf22 said:


> Is 4ft by 18inch ok for a bts


Species dependant I would say tbh, if you have one that gets to 20+" its not fair to put them in a 18" wide viv. My stubby little bluey is only 15" as she lost her tail so would be ok, but a bit fella of 25" would not IMO. Buy the biggest viv you can afford as mine uses every inch, when she eventually gets up! I got a 4x2x2 viv off Blue Lizard for £115 delivered.


----------



## Jawdanf22 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanx , I'm a beginner (BTS Would be my first reptile) and I was just wondering what would be the best locale/subspecies for an absolute beginner and any good breeders etc


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Jawdanf22 said:


> Thanx , I'm a beginner (BTS Would be my first reptile) and I was just wondering what would be the best locale/subspecies for an absolute beginner and any good breeders etc


I am very much a beginner too only had a Leo for a little while before getting mine.

A nice Northern would be nice and I think is the most commonly available, (others on here know more than I), there are breeders on here and so keep a check on the classifieds. I got mine from a rep shop, most sell them or can get them quite easily though. 

A lovely rep to keep, been watching mine this afternoon, they have such great personalities and are pretty easy to keep just do your research and get the set up right, here is the go to care sheet:

Detailed Blue Tongue Skink Caresheet - BlueTongueSkinks.NET


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Oxmonitor said:


> Species dependant I would say tbh, if you have one that gets to 20+" its not fair to put them in a 18" wide viv. My stubby little bluey is only 15" as she lost her tail so would be ok, but a bit fella of 25" would not IMO. Buy the biggest viv you can afford as mine uses every inch, when she eventually gets up! I got a 4x2x2 viv off Blue Lizard for £115 delivered.


Also got mine from Blue lizard reptiles. Very nice solid viv. 


Whoever asked me the ratio of the tortoises Sand/Soil it was 70% soil 30% sand. 

Hope everyone has a fantastic Xmas! 

Bret.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ShannonZebidi said:


> Hey guys im thinking about getting a bts and im wondering what is the smallest size cage??? can you keep in a 3ft by 2ft by 2ft?????
> thanks


A 3ft by 2ft by 2ft would be ok for a Tanimbar bts-(Tiliqua scincoides chimaerea) as they are a smaller bts species. For the other bluey species a minimum of 4ft by 2ft by 2ft would be more suitable.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

So how was everyone's Christmas? Get anything nice? 

And did any of you buy the Blueys any presents? Or a Christmas meal/treat? 

Bret.


----------



## saisaac (Nov 22, 2013)

Chewy had a lovely bowl of snails for his Christmas Eve snack and then some banana and a pinky mouse for Christmas Dinner. I am planning to re-arrange his enclosure to mix things up for him.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

BretJordan said:


> So how was everyone's Christmas? Get anything nice?
> 
> And did any of you buy the Blueys any presents? Or a Christmas meal/treat?
> 
> Bret.


My Chewy had some egg, butternut squash, a little water melon and 3 big juicy locusts for her xmas dinner- Chewy herself was my xmas present. She is going to sit and watch Worlds Strongest Man with me in a bit


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Chewy and Chewy  Made me giggle.

Saisaac do you breed your own snails/collect them or did you buy? Oooh Banana and a pinky in one sitting? :O Will be proper stuffed then? And I try to do the same with my Leo's and rearrange their vivs every 3-4 weeks. 

Ox I didn't even know they could have water melon! Bet that's hilarious to watch  Sounds like she's going to be stuffed as well! I'm assuming Chewy was an early prezzie? I'm sure you said recently you've only had her a couple of weeks so definitely an early present now I think about it.  :') 

Bret.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

BretJordan said:


> Chewy and Chewy  Made me giggle.
> 
> Saisaac do you breed your own snails/collect them or did you buy? Oooh Banana and a pinky in one sitting? :O Will be proper stuffed then? And I try to do the same with my Leo's and rearrange their vivs every 3-4 weeks.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, yes an early xmas present, had her 2 weeks yesterday 
I had read most fruits were ok apart from citrus so I tired her - licked it for ages then chomped it, didn't give her much, I try to keep to the 40% protein, 50% veg and 10% fruit ratio. 

Today she eventually got up after 1pm had a drink, 1 bite of food, dropped a load off and headed back under the Aspen to sleep. She is one lazy lizard! 

Off to get her some fake plants at the weekend and start operation convince wife into letting me get a snake!!


----------



## saisaac (Nov 22, 2013)

Bret,
No, I haven't been able to find suitable live snails available near me. They were canned snails without the shells. He still really enjoyed them. He seem very happy with his meals for the holiday overall. Now I'll probably have to wait a week before feeding him so that he will eat his veggies and healthier foods. He will eat banana any day, but is a real jerk about eating other foods if we let him have too many fruit pieces.

Ox,
Congrats on your new skink. They are great pet lizards. I have wanted one for years and finally got Chewy just over a year ago. Be sure to go join the BlueTongueSkinks.net forum.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Oxmonitor said:


> Cheers mate, yes an early xmas present, had her 2 weeks yesterday
> I had read most fruits were ok apart from citrus so I tired her - licked it for ages then chomped it, didn't give her much, I try to keep to the 40% protein, 50% veg and 10% fruit ratio.
> 
> Today she eventually got up after 1pm had a drink, 1 bite of food, dropped a load off and headed back under the Aspen to sleep. She is one lazy lizard!
> ...


Haha she's probably still full! Just wants to sleep and laze around all day!


And good luck on trying to get a snake! You'll need it.. 



saisaac said:


> Bret,
> No, I haven't been able to find suitable live snails available near me. They were canned snails without the shells. He still really enjoyed them. He seem very happy with his meals for the holiday overall. Now I'll probably have to wait a week before feeding him so that he will eat his veggies and healthier foods. He will eat banana any day, but is a real jerk about eating other foods if we let him have too many fruit pieces.
> 
> Ox,
> Congrats on your new skink. They are great pet lizards. I have wanted one for years and finally got Chewy just over a year ago. Be sure to go join the BlueTongueSkinks.net forum.



Aghh that's a bit rubbish. I'm assuming they are dead in the tinned can? I think I saw some on Swell If I remember rightly. Lucky Reptile Herp Diner Snails | Swell Reptiles

Haha a bit like Leo's then feed too many waxxys and they refuse to even lick a mealie!  I hope he gets back on to the veg. Maybe encourage him by smothering a bit of banana on the salad if not? 

Can't wait to get one of these awesome creatures..

Bret.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

loving this thread and the timing. my daughter has started to get interested in blue tongue skinks after seeing somone on tv with 1. i've kept snakes for years but not lizards & i wasn't even sure what a bts looked like. i'm doing some research & i've sent her off to research herself (so i can test her on what she's learnt). 
personally i dont think they're very erm attractive looking (sorry :blush but i go for personality over looks & from what i've read, they're a joy to keep & eat gals which is handy coz daughter already has quite a few of those. but here's the thing she's 12 in a couple of months & she's hinting at having 1 for her birthday. is it something a 12 year could largely look after by herself? i'll help if she needs it & she is sensible or i wouldn't even be considering it. 
1 thing ive learnt from this thread is how many (sub) species there are of bts. so which 1 would you recommend for a beginner? realistically the space we have available is 4x2xwhatever height is needed. so i would want something that would comfortably live in this space. and just any info you can give me? temps? humidity? diet? anything, i'm starting from scratch.


----------



## saisaac (Nov 22, 2013)

These were the snails I got him as a treat:
http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/reptile-supplies/canned-food-and-diets/lizard-monitor-and-gecko-dry-and-canned-foods/-/zoo-med-can-o-snails/

The most popular snails that used to be available live at pet stores are an invasive species risk so they are not available any longer.

Mogwai,
They make great pets and are very easy to care for in general. But, I would definitely recommend you and your daughter read multiple care sheets including the one available at BlueTongueSkinks.net and join the forum there as well. 

You can have her do everything for the care once everything is set up, but you will still need to be informed and keeping an eye on the skink and the temperatures. Once you get the enclosure set up properly their husbandry isn't all that complicated. 

Feeding for a bluey is really easy; you can feed a high quality dog food with added veggies and fruit as treats or you can make your own diet from a variety of protien sources with a ratio of about 50% protein/meat, 40% dark greens and nutritious veggies, and 10% fruit.

They are very sociable and tame lizards. If you aren't excited by how they look you should look at some of the different species of blue tongue. Some of the Indonesian species come in beautiful coloration patterns that are stark white and black or their are Northern Blue Tongue Skinks from Australia that have oranges and reds such as Sunset and Carmel morph Northerns. One of my personal favorites, and a species that is definitely on my wish list for a future breeding project, is the Alpine Blotched Blue Tongue Skinks from South Western Australia. They have beautiful yellow and orange/red highlights.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

thank you. yes i'll always be on hand to help out & keep a check on things. we keep reps anyway so i'll probably find it really interesting myself. its good to know that most day to day stuff she could do herself, i don't fancy her feeding a fully grown boa with a pair of bbq tongs like i do or dealing with a fully grown iguana. so it's nice to know that bts aren't on the same scale. if that makes sense. 

i'll see what she researches first, i'll have a look at that forum & care sheet but i want her to look at things as well. i want her to learn that seeing something you like on t.v is a lot different to owning 1.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

*mogwai* said:


> thank you. yes i'll always be on hand to help out & keep a check on things. we keep reps anyway so i'll probably find it really interesting myself. its good to know that most day to day stuff she could do herself, i don't fancy her feeding a fully grown boa with a pair of bbq tongs like i do or dealing with a fully grown iguana. so it's nice to know that bts aren't on the same scale. if that makes sense.
> 
> i'll see what she researches first, i'll have a look at that forum & care sheet but i want her to look at things as well. i want her to learn that seeing something you like on t.v is a lot different to owning 1.


Hey mate all I can say being new to owning a BTS Is just do lots of research. Especially on Detailed Blue Tongue Skink Caresheet - BlueTongueSkinks.NET I've been told many time that this is the best care sheet around. 

As I don't yet own one of these, I must say they "look" incredibly easy to care for and are very social with humans. I found this out after walking into a local reptile store and walking up to a Bluey. I looked at him and just said hey there buddy and he immediately came to the glass to "say hello" I was then told if I liked I could hold him. I obviously accepted making me fall in love with the species even more. They're so gentle and nothing like you expect them to feel. As I was holding him he was wandering around wanting to explore trying to sit on my shoulder and burrow himself between my arm pit. He did make some huffing noises but I do believe that's just what they do? 

I'd also look into perhaps getting a youngish one. My reason for this is I just don't know anything more rewarding than seeing a pet you own strive and grow! 

Oh and welcome to the thread. Hopefully this thread get's a bit of traffic and can become fairly active with some great members and info! 

Thanks, Bret.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

oh yes lots of research will be done. like i said i didn't even know what 1 looked like when she first mentioned it to me. i just wanted to do the groundwork as it were, to see if owning 1 was even possible. not being a lizard person i didn't want something that's really complicated husbandry or diet wise or need acres of space. now i know it's something we could cope with i'll talk to her again & send her off to do a bit of research on her own, see what she finds out.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

I like the fact you are researching into them though I know you will give a lucky Bluey a perfect life. And of course your daughter. Ever have any questions I'm certain someone will be able to answer your every question. 

Bret.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i take back everything i said about them not being pretty. found out that they give birth to live young. couldn't get to youtube quick enough. the female was beautiful & oh my days those babies.

sod the daughter, i want 1 now :lol2:


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

BretJordan said:


> Hey mate all I can say being new to owning a BTS Is just do lots of research. Especially on Detailed Blue Tongue Skink Caresheet - BlueTongueSkinks.NET I've been told many time that this is the best care sheet around.
> 
> As I don't yet own one of these, I must say they "look" incredibly easy to care for and are very social with humans. I found this out after walking into a local reptile store and walking up to a Bluey. I looked at him and just said hey there buddy and he immediately came to the glass to "say hello" I was then told if I liked I could hold him. I obviously accepted making me fall in love with the species even more. They're so gentle and nothing like you expect them to feel. As I was holding him he was wandering around wanting to explore trying to sit on my shoulder and burrow himself between my arm pit. He did make some huffing noises but I do believe that's just what they do?
> 
> ...


Yes mate mine Huffs loads! Very amusing, blowing the aspen off her snout!


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

What temps are people running under the basking light? I was sitting mine at 40 degrees C but she never wanted to bask and was more than often in the cool end and I noticed her gaping quite often as if she was too warm so today I have lowered the temp to 38 degrees C to see if she reacts better to it. As she is a Kei is it possible she requires slightly lower temps?


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

*mogwai* said:


> i take back everything i said about them not being pretty. found out that they give birth to live young. couldn't get to youtube quick enough. the female was beautiful & oh my days those babies.
> 
> sod the daughter, i want 1 now :lol2:


:lol2: Thought you would change your mind. Especially with all the different colouration's and patterns. They're so pretty with their stubby little legs and little snouts! Yes Livebirth was very interesting when I found out about it too. So what are your thoughts on them now?  Other than wanting one! 



Oxmonitor said:


> Yes mate mine Huffs loads! Very amusing, blowing the aspen off her snout!


Haha I thought It was a fairly common thing for them to do. It must be rather amusing watching them blow the aspen off their snouts too! Get a camera out next time 



Oxmonitor said:


> What temps are people running under the basking light? I was sitting mine at 40 degrees C but she never wanted to bask and was more than often in the cool end and I noticed her gaping quite often as if she was too warm so today I have lowered the temp to 38 degrees C to see if she reacts better to it. As she is a Kei is it possible she requires slightly lower temps?


Well I thought they were meant to be around 36ish-38ish Celsius basking spot anyway. I know some people go a little higher but that's a bit dangerous especially on a warm day for example. Just that way you leave just a little room for other elements to increase this accidentally (Such as a warm day)  But that's what I read on bluetongueskinks.net. 

As for gaping I believe that's to cool down. But I'm no expert I'd wait to get another opinion on heating and so on as that is what I read on the caresheet.

(Regular daytime temperatures on the cool end can be anywhere from the low 70's to the low 80 degree range, and the basking end consistent at 95º to 100º. Some would say as high as 110º on the basking end, but I think that's too high. You want to maintain a little bit of 'wiggle room'. If the sun shines through a window, or your in-laws turn the heat up, it could definitely fluctuate the temperature in a room. 100º is ideal. If your temps are 110º+, the slightest rise in heat could raise the temperature dangerously high.) 

Reference from bluetongueskinks.net 

Bret.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Cheers Bret, yes I was going by the holy grail care sheet and sat it at 40 as that is 104 F so I thought ok, room temp is pretty constant. I may drop to 35 C (95f) the next few days to see if she basks some more. I was just wondering id different sub species require different temps, still much to learn!

I'll get some pics took of set up next few days mate and of Chewy now her shed has finished.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Sweet mate can't wait! Yeah I prefer the bluetongueskinks.net just as everyone refers to that. And It makes sense to me on the warm day as you definitely want some room for the heat to fluctuate. 

Bret.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

BretJordan said:


> Sweet mate can't wait! Yeah I prefer the bluetongueskinks.net just as everyone refers to that. And It makes sense to me on the warm day as you definitely want some room for the heat to fluctuate.
> 
> Bret.


So are you going to take the plunge and get one of these little fellas mate?


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Quite interesting - I have been looking at the average temperatures/daylight hours in the Kei Islands, the hottest it gets is 32 degrees in November and night time temps are pretty much bang on 23 degrees all year round and daylight hours sit at 12 hours year round too. I may need to lower the temps further but not sure this is wise! I'll stick 35 degrees for the time being. Night time temps I seem to have bang on. Humidity seems high year round too but not going to mess with that as I am not experienced enough.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hmm very interesting but I'd leave it around about 35ish as you are and see how you get on. Hopefully someone more experienced will come on and help you out. As you know I am a beginner. 

And I do keep looking at them, I do.. But I just don't wanna cause loads of problems with moving back out in a couple months. 

Bret.


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

Happy Holidays everyone!!!

Well here at last is the Hypo Intermedia




Picture isn't fab, but you get the idea of her light colourations. 
(I got a SLR camera for xmas, taken lots of pics of her, but now need to find time & how to get them on here via phonebucket)


All my skinks are now tucked up in bed until Jan/Feb accept this little girl & a few of my Pinks & the Woma.

Hows everyone else done this year on brumation? Im hoping ill have a more sucess in 2014 with my blues - plenty of tail chasing in 2013, but no actual births :-(


P.S Dave - I would say day temp of 32-35 is fine, as long as she has a cooler/darker end to go to. As for night time drops, I would personally just let the timer switch off the heat & light and just let it drop to what your house is at night, as long as it doesn't drop below 20 ish, you will be fine, as this is when they start to brumate if it gets too cold.

My reptile room in now at around 16-17 degrees with no light or heating 
(my central heating is on, but only ticking over, to prevent the frost on the windows)


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

greendale9061 said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!!!
> 
> Well here at last is the Hypo Intermedia
> 
> ...


Ah she is lovely :flrt:

Thanks Kate I've sat it at 35 now as I think she was getting too hot at 40, today she is actually lying on her stone basking which she has not done before. She is still massively lazy sleeping under the Aspen most of the time but she has some viv wandering spells!

At night time Kate I use the ceramic set to 22 as the room can get as low as 14.5 degrees and seeing as I am not breeding her I don't really need her to brumate. 

Best of luck in getting lots of lovely baby blue's next year :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

greendale9061 said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!!!
> 
> Well here at last is the Hypo Intermedia
> 
> ...


WOW :O She is stunning! So when's the best time to come and collect her? You are giving her to me still right   :lol2:

What a lovely Bluey, you thought of any names?

Bret.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Ooh my thoughts. Well I think it could definitely be an option. I need to look into it more and talk to my daughter, it was her idea after all. I don't know if to get a baby or an adult and costings. From what I've seen I'm looking at around £200 for a skink and viv. But I've not looked that much so could be wrong.


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice Kate. Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Happy new year everyone, hope everyone had a good one. How's all your blueys coming along? 

Bret.


----------



## jdh (Oct 28, 2013)

finaly got as pic of mne jes about 18 months old(well the previous owner thinks he is male)
[URL="[/URL]
[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice looking viv and skink. He looks quite interesting. Can you provide some pics of him, full body shots from above? 

Mark.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice setup and Bluey! I would also be interested in seeing some full body shots! Looks lovely! 

Bret.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

That's a nice set up - I need some fake plants for mine, I can imagine Chewy will tear it all up pretty quick though! She is currently getting her daily exercise trying to chase down 2 elusive locusts with little success!

Happy new year btw Bret


----------



## jdh (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks I wish I could take credit but I got the set up with the skink.
Ill try and get a pic of him tonight. Got to the point now whete he will come out if the viv to see me.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Few pics of The Chewster, not quite as chubby as she was but still no supermodel! Viv still a tad sparse but I have some fake plants coming soon 




























Sorry for poor quality of photos, camera packing up I think!


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

Some lovely blue tongues on here!
Here's mine- Bruce!
He is a cb merauke, and a male





















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Dan Bristow said:


> Some lovely blue tongues on here!
> Here's mine- Bruce!
> He is a cb merauke, and a male
> 
> ...


Nice merauke. Very dark for a merauke but it does look like one otherwise. Out of interest, what is the substrate you are using. Shredded paper or something?

Mark.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Mark,
He is from imported wc merauke parents (so he was captive born). 
It is repticard. It's unused shredded cardboard. It does the job great! Great for burrowing, absorbs great, is very cheap and no dust! On.y slight downside is that it isn't the best looking substrate but that's the only downside I have so far- also it is great when sprayed and as it is so cheap I could change it weekly and it wouldn't get expensive!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i think it looks pretty good. could you just make it yourself? out of cereal boxes and the like?


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's some baby mollucans born over Xmas -










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Berber King said:


> Here's some baby mollucans born over Xmas -imageimage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice babies! Can you give us a few more details. Litter size? Born to an imported gravid female? Genuine captive breeding? - if so this is extremely rare in gigas gigas. 

Mark.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,an imported female-arrived with us in the summer.Didnt appear gravid,and has a huge appetite,so I didn't suspect until recently.She had 8 healthy babies,I have left the youngsters with her,she guards them fiercely!


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rxsie (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi! 

I love this thread and will post a few experiences and maybe tips that I have found since owning my bts for 10 months. He is an incredible reptile and I would recommend this species to everyone  

Finally a thread I can share with bts keepers - thanks Bret! 

Perhaps someone can help, particularly Berber King and Tiliqua - and anyone else! 
I am unsure what locality my boy is and am able to say he is t. gigas gigas. However, are halamera and mullocan visiually different to 'indos'. And am I right in thinking these more specific local ities are yet to be scientifically named? 

I can see slight differences between the mullocan posted above and typical indos - specifically the thick black lines above the single line that runs down the neck. And I have not seen this in halameras although they do have more prominent eyeliner (similiar to the mullocan but unlike an indonesian). 

Can anyone help clarify - and do they display different sizes and growth rates? I will post pictures of my skink tomorrow. 

Rosie


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Berber King said:


> imageimage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info Berber. They are really cute babies.


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

rxsie said:


> Hi!
> 
> I love this thread and will post a few experiences and maybe tips that I have found since owning my bts for 10 months. He is an incredible reptile and I would recommend this species to everyone
> 
> ...


I know BerberKing referred to these as Mollucans, but scientifically they are T. gigas gigas (Indonesians). The range of gigas gigas includes the northern part of West Papua (on the island of New Guinea), Halmahera and Maluku (the Moluccas) - literally scores of different islands. The latter includes Seram, Ambon and loads of other islands. It is virtually never possible to know the source locality of any given animal. It would be wonderful if we did! Those gigas gigas from Halmahera do seem to be quite distinctive and so they are thought of as a distinct locale, possibly even a subspecies. There are probably plenty of different distinct locales, but the method of collection and eventual export mixes them all up. I guess the responsible thing to do is to try and only breed very similar animals which appear to be from the same localities. 

Mark.


----------



## rxsie (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Mark, 

Thank you for the reply! You have clarified my confusion over the 'mollucan' locality and that the specification of t gigas gigas (Indonesians) still remains the same. 

Here is my BTS, and a photo of his parents. Is anyone able to say what they think about his locality? 

Taken today, he is due to shed in the next day or so.

















Truer reflection of colours, aged 2/3 months. 









He was captive bred by a reptile shop, they were unaware the two adults were male & female until one gave birth. If I remember correctly, the adults had not been imported but I may ask the shop owner again. The female is on the left and the male is in the back right corner.









Rosie.


----------



## lkelly (Sep 18, 2011)

So i keep bts aswell i have one male that is going to be 12 this year and two females.. they are unreal animals with loads of personality! They make great pets to keep for all levels.. ive been succesful with breeding them over the past couple of years and have to say watching the babies being born is unreal.. amazing how instinct just kicks in and there off.. fasinating. . 
Lee


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

rxsie said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thank you for the reply! You have clarified my confusion over the 'mollucan' locality and that the specification of t gigas gigas (Indonesians) still remains the same.
> 
> ...


He is a little beauty. As it happens, gigas gigas are bred so rarely (almost never) that I strongly suspect that the female was imported and gravid at the time.


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

lkelly said:


> So i keep bts aswell i have one male that is going to be 12 this year and two females.. they are unreal animals with loads of personality! They make great pets to keep for all levels.. ive been succesful with breeding them over the past couple of years and have to say watching the babies being born is unreal.. amazing how instinct just kicks in and there off.. fasinating. .
> Lee


Get your pics up!


----------



## rxsie (Aug 30, 2012)

Tiliqua said:


> He is a little beauty. As it happens, gigas gigas are bred so rarely (almost never) that I strongly suspect that the female was imported and gravid at the time.


Indeed Mark, I had my suspicions that this could be the case since most are imported, I have had Floyd checked for parasites when I got him and he was clean  

Would you say he is an Indonesian, again I guess the importing method could result in crosses?

Attempting to install an external fogger today in his vivarium to keep humidity up  

oh and here is a photo from yesterday showing some sperm plugs he left (two white blobs on the right of the photo)  I was fortunate to see him protrude his hemipenis on two occasions in the last couple of months - shocking and a bit icky!


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Just started reading this thread, enjoying it a lot and some lovely skinks out there :2thumb:

what size vivs do you house them in please?


----------



## rxsie (Aug 30, 2012)

labmad said:


> Just started reading this thread, enjoying it a lot and some lovely skinks out there :2thumb:
> 
> what size vivs do you house them in please?


The minimum recommended size is 4x2 foot for an adult, they grow fast too so starting with an adult viv isn't a bad idea. Some people keep them in 6 x 2 foot vivs. Most blueys can grow 18-24 inches dependant on species.

Rosie


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice to see this thread being active exactly why I created it! 

Damn Berber King them babies are awesome and so cute!! 

Rxsie I love that bts almost looks black and gold!! :O I want! 

Bret.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

rxsie said:


> The minimum recommended size is 4x2 foot for an adult, they grow fast too so starting with an adult viv isn't a bad idea. Some people keep them in 6 x 2 foot vivs. Most blueys can grow 18-24 inches dependant on species.
> 
> Rosie


 thanks rosie  been watching some vids on them over the past couple of weeks or so, and find them great lizards and would def consider some in the future months  .......does everyone buy theirs on here in the classifieds or is there specific breeders? I have no idea of the different locales if they behave or need different conditions etc but there is no rush for me and have time to read up a bit :2thumb:


----------



## Benjib0300 (Feb 2, 2013)

One word.....................WOW. 

Some really nice BTS on this thread. I'm a gecko man my self apart from my male panther but I def think this is my next lizard for me. 

Any contact info on breeders please?

Ben.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

I think there are a few I'm not sure where you're based but I've seen breeders take some BTS To the IHS Doncaster Reptile Show. I'd probably recommend trying to go to one of the shows It's a really great venue, with knowledgeable people and so much to see. It's also nice to talk about reptiles to a lot of people. :') 

Bret.


----------



## Benjib0300 (Feb 2, 2013)

I go to every show mate. I'm more in to my geckos so never really taken notice of any skinks. There's never many for sale either. 
Really taken to them tho so I'm going to do alot of research and get one and see where it takes me. I'd rather go for a baby as I like to see them grow. 

I live just out side doncaster so it's ideal.


----------



## lkelly (Sep 18, 2011)

Benjib0300 said:


> I go to every show mate. I'm more in to my geckos so never really taken notice of any skinks. There's never many for sale either.
> Really taken to them tho so I'm going to do alot of research and get one and see where it takes me. I'd rather go for a baby as I like to see them grow.
> 
> I live just out side doncaster so it's ideal.


I had some baby ones for sale at the doncaster show in sept 13. I will have more available this year also. So if your still after one in the summer drop me a pm  
Lee


----------



## Benjib0300 (Feb 2, 2013)

Will do Lee. Thanks Alot. You talking the June or September show?

Ben


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

lkelly said:


> I had some baby ones for sale at the doncaster show in sept 13. I will have more available this year also. So if your still after one in the summer drop me a pm
> Lee


Hi Lee,

Congrats on the breeding success. Any chance of putting up some pics of the parents and babies? I'm guessing that they are Irian Jayas or Meraukes?

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Heres a few pics of our BTS, Pickles. She arrived with us in December but this is the first chance of posting pics. I have no idea of locale or gender but he / she is a bundle of fun. Extremely friendly and very inquisitive. Trying to get a pic that shows her blue tongue is proving very difficult to achieve.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

WOW Mal She's stunning! Probably the best looking bluey I've seen! Very unique looking! 

Nice to know she's friendly and inquisitive! How is she to handle? 

Bret.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Anybody have pictures of their set ups which they could post on here, please!?


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

BretJordan said:


> WOW Mal She's stunning! Probably the best looking bluey I've seen! Very unique looking!
> 
> Nice to know she's friendly and inquisitive! How is she to handle?
> 
> Bret.


Cheers Bret. Ive no idea as to the type of BTS and to be honest hadn't really looked in to that aspect very much. We wanted to add another lizard to the collection for when we take part in more of the National Reptile Awareness Day s. We wanted something cute, lively, interesting etc that was tolerent of handling. I saw Pickles advertised and ping...the obvious answer. He / she although we tend to go with she, is perfect. She will spend ages nuzzled in to your neck, occasionally flicking her tongue into your earhole...a weird experience. I couldn't think of a better animal for introducing the hobby to the non reptile keeping pet loving community. It helped that before coming to us she was looked after by an 11 year old lass. Obviously that was under supervision but she has done a great job with her.

Im hoping our rep room extension will be up and running by the end of the month. Then she will move into a 4 x2 x2. Current viv is a 4ft x 19" x 17 ". She will enjoy the extra space and it will be easier to keep the temps in range. At the moment its running at the lower range of the recommend ed temps. All in all...shes a lot of fun.


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Mal said:


> Heres a few pics of our BTS, Pickles. She arrived with us in December but this is the first chance of posting pics. I have no idea of locale or gender but he / she is a bundle of fun. Extremely friendly and very inquisitive. Trying to get a pic that shows her blue tongue is proving very difficult to achieve.
> image
> image
> image
> image


Now that is a beauty! If I had to guess, I would actually say Irian Jaya crossed with Eastern. That is just a guess though. 

Mark.


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Or maybe just a hypomelanistic Irian Jaya. Sometimes with unusual IJs I can see Eastern traits in them. A lot of people think that the IJ is a form of scincoides anyway so maybe that's what I'm seeing...


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

I believe I posted about the reptile awareness day on facebook if I remember. Tried to get it shared about. And she's lovely indeed. What a great way to introduce a non reptile keeper into the world of reptiles by a lovely BTS. Not only that but to say "Oh yeah, an 11 year old girl kept her before me." 

Hopefully will be moving back to the parents soon. The to let sign is currently up and our tenancy ends on the 2nd March that is unless someone takes it before hand. This meaning we will get our £515 bond back. And when I'm back "home" I will then have an extra £415 a month to play around with rather than it going to rent. And that's without all the other bills and things being paid.  

Bret.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Few more pics of Chewy this morning, she buried under her log and popped her head out! I realised how bare the viv was looking so finally got around to going and getting a big fake plant to go in, i'll post some pics up after cleaning and re- arranging this weekend.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Mal said:


> Heres a few pics of our BTS, Pickles. She arrived with us in December but this is the first chance of posting pics. I have no idea of locale or gender but he / she is a bundle of fun. Extremely friendly and very inquisitive. Trying to get a pic that shows her blue tongue is proving very difficult to achieve.
> image
> image
> image
> image


Though can't say 100% but with the faded look on the lower flank, and the clean fount legs. I'd say it's a pale looking Tanimbar bts-(Tiliqua scincoides chimaera), Tanny's can vary a lot skink to skink. From a silver/white to orange and all in between. Though tanny's are known for there fiery temperament they are more often CB these days so as a result becoming tamer.

The Tanimbar Island Blue Tongue Skink - BlueTongueSkinks.NET


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Oxmonitor said:


> Few more pics of Chewy this morning, she buried under her log and popped her head out! I realised how bare the viv was looking so finally got around to going and getting a big fake plant to go in, i'll post some pics up after cleaning and re- arranging this weekend.
> 
> image
> 
> image


How did the cleaning go? 

How is everyone's blueys?! Not long till i'm back home! 

Bret.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

BretJordan said:


> How did the cleaning go?
> 
> How is everyone's blueys?! Not long till i'm back home!
> 
> Bret.


Went well and I now have a nice big trailing plant in there. Chewy however is now miserable as sin and huffing like a good un, she has gone her usual silvery pink colour and is starting to shed again. I thought she was due as she has been off her food for 3/4 days and yesterday was practically running around the viv looking really really annoyed. Put some fresh moss in and so she should be happier now, leaving her to it today!


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

Link here that you may found useful
Apple Snails (Shelled & Cooked)-Thai Food Shop

Very cheap source of snails. I just got delivered two packs and there's plenty. The blue tongue has enjoyed a few already!


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Dan Bristow said:


> Link here that you may found useful
> Apple Snails (Shelled & Cooked)-Thai Food Shop
> 
> Very cheap source of snails. I just got delivered two packs and there's plenty. The blue tongue has enjoyed a few already!


Thanks for this. I got some vietnamese apple snails from a shop in manchester when I was there for the day and havnt been able to find them since. Thanks alot 

Also, nice to see that this thread is going strong still.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Oxmonitor said:


> Went well and I now have a nice big trailing plant in there. Chewy however is now miserable as sin and huffing like a good un, she has gone her usual silvery pink colour and is starting to shed again. I thought she was due as she has been off her food for 3/4 days and yesterday was practically running around the viv looking really really annoyed. Put some fresh moss in and so she should be happier now, leaving her to it today!


How is she now?  And would love to see a photo of the plant in the viv.  and I assume you didn't interfere with a huffy puffy annoyed bluey. :lol2:



Dan Bristow said:


> Link here that you may found useful
> Apple Snails (Shelled & Cooked)-Thai Food Shop
> 
> Very cheap source of snails. I just got delivered two packs and there's plenty. The blue tongue has enjoyed a few already!


Very nice! Thanks for the link, will keep it for future reference. 



WesternBlueTongue said:


> Thanks for this. I got some vietnamese apple snails from a shop in manchester when I was there for the day and havnt been able to find them since. Thanks alot
> 
> Also, nice to see that this thread is going strong still.


Yeah, it's plodding on. Trying to keep it active but it's dying off lately.  

Also a video for everyone interested. Lots of good morphs and some interesting info. Blue Tongue Skinks! SnakeBytesTV - YouTube 

Bret.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

BretJordan said:


> How is she now?  And would love to see a photo of the plant in the viv.  and I assume you didn't interfere with a huffy puffy annoyed bluey. :lol2:
> Bret.


I'll get a pic took mate, she is miserable still but not quite so huffy. Off her food too, only a mouthful of banana 3 days back. Also staying tucked up in her hide 99% of the time. I just looked in on her and she has her head poked out of her hide and looks like her colours are coming back, the moss I put in for her seems to be working as well as it did with the first shed I had with her. I have 2 pinky's defrosting and some veg and a few grapes prepared for her so i'll pop it in in a moment and see if her appetite is back.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Bret new trailing plant, going to get another one in at some point:



















And Chewy herself, I thought her colour was returning but she is still very silver with hints of pink in some lights, food has gone in now and she seems a little happier today:


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Looking awesome! Right hand side looking a bit empty though If you're going to add something like the trailing plant i'd do it that side. Maybe a big piece of cork bark leaning onto that basking rock too. It makes something to burrow under will also be fairly warm due to the lamp there also. 

Bret.


----------



## dragora (May 12, 2008)

Sapphire

http://s303.photobucket.com/user/dragoragirl/media/SAPPHIRE/IMG_0833_zpsd18fdecf.jpg.html


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

BretJordan said:


> Looking awesome! Right hand side looking a bit empty though If you're going to add something like the trailing plant i'd do it that side. Maybe a big piece of cork bark leaning onto that basking rock too. It makes something to burrow under will also be fairly warm due to the lamp there also.
> 
> Bret.


It does indeed, I have another cork bark tube around the same length as the one in there, I may cut it down length ways to make another spot to hide under, 99% of the time she is in her exo terra hide, she is insanely lazy! Just had her out where she fell asleep in the hood of my top against my neck for an hour! 

If all goes to plan she may have a snakey friend joining her on top of her viv before too long :2thumb: she is truly awesome though, was a perfect introduction to reps, don't know why beardies are so popular, the fe I have had dealings with have no where near the character. Mrs still wants one though but I'm not complaining, they all have their unique traits :flrt:


----------



## warrensark (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a gorgeous BTS, called Worcester - at one year old, he's getting very tame and is out regularly for cuddles of an evening where he usually ends up on his back with his belly being stroked! Favourite food is snails - the only food I need to watch out for my fingers, everything else, he takes very gently from my fingers - will post a piccie if I can work out how to !!


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Oxmonitor said:


> It does indeed, I have another cork bark tube around the same length as the one in there, I may cut it down length ways to make another spot to hide under, 99% of the time she is in her exo terra hide, she is insanely lazy! Just had her out where she fell asleep in the hood of my top against my neck for an hour!
> 
> If all goes to plan she may have a snakey friend joining her on top of her viv before too long :2thumb: she is truly awesome though, was a perfect introduction to reps, don't know why beardies are so popular, the fe I have had dealings with have no where near the character. Mrs still wants one though but I'm not complaining, they all have their unique traits :flrt:


Haha Be nice to see mate! And oooh What type of snake? I really like Ball/Royals at the moment. But my missus nor my parents like snakes so i'm pretty boned! :')

Arww no photos of her falling asleep on you? Great sign that she feels comfortable and safe around you if shes fallen asleep on you!
Beardies look okay but nothing compared to blueys IMO. If I had to have something other than a bluey I would look into Rankin dragons. They are basically miniture beardies basically. They don't grow as big but have the same visual appearance and can live in small social groups. Where as Beardies are solitary animals. I think you can house 2-3 together in one 4x2x2 rather than the 1 beardie. I'd have a look but it's all down to personal preference! 

I've also been given a hint about what my girlfriend has bought me for my birthday also. It must have been fairly expensive as my parents and her went halves on it. My hints were, You love them and you have lots of them already. So Lizards was my first idea or another viv perhaps. Either way I'll be happy haha! 



warrensark said:


> I have a gorgeous BTS, called Worcester - at one year old, he's getting very tame and is out regularly for cuddles of an evening where he usually ends up on his back with his belly being stroked! Favourite food is snails - the only food I need to watch out for my fingers, everything else, he takes very gently from my fingers - will post a piccie if I can work out how to !!


Go to Photobucket upload your photos once they have uploaded click on the image you would like to copy and on the right hand side it should say "Links to share this photo"

Click on the IMG tab and it will instantly copy it then all you do is Ctrl+V (to paste) Into a comment and there you go! 

Would love to see Worcester and his viv! Would love to see him munching on a snail! He sounds very cute already! 

Bret.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

BretJordan said:


> Haha Be nice to see mate! And oooh What type of snake? I really like Ball/Royals at the moment. But my missus nor my parents like snakes so i'm pretty boned! :')
> 
> Arww no photos of her falling asleep on you? Great sign that she feels comfortable and safe around you if shes fallen asleep on you!
> Beardies look okay but nothing compared to blueys IMO. If I had to have something other than a bluey I would look into Rankin dragons. They are basically miniture beardies basically. They don't grow as big but have the same visual appearance and can live in small social groups. Where as Beardies are solitary animals. I think you can house 2-3 together in one 4x2x2 rather than the 1 beardie. I'd have a look but it's all down to personal preference!
> ...


I was planning on either a Hognose or a Royal but the Mrs is still pretty scared and is still threatening divorce but she is coming around to the idea! I figured a Hoggie would scare her even more as a first snake in the house (but I have to have one at some point!) and I love Royals but the feeding strikes and the fact they are hidden so much has kind of put me off. Pretty much decided now a Brazilian Rainbow Boa is the way to go for a first snake - they are a bit different and they look stunning. Just need to keep gaining the Brownie points and using my powers of gentle persuasion! All my kids want me to get one, especially my eldest daughter who is into reps so I think we will win my mrs over before too long!!


----------



## warrensark (Aug 23, 2012)

the lovely Worcester, this piccie was submitted to my local reptile club and came 2nd - he was having a real 'special' moment as he just sat there with a roach on his head!!


----------



## retrobangs (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi all reptile lovers and followers,



I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 9th February.



Please do get involved whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.



To submit:



Message me on the blog - www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from here but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.



Message me on the page - Retro Gecko - www.facebook.com/retrogeck I can be messaged just like any other facebook user



Message me on the forum - www.reptileforumsuk.co.uk my username is retrobangs



All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too 



I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipistroller (Jun 1, 2011)

*New BTS*

Hi everyone

We bought our first BTS - he is a Merauke a couple of days ago and will be bringing him home soon.

We use nutrobal for our frillie so can we use this for our new addition as well? Would we have to add another calcium powder like bone-aid?

Thanks a lot


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

warrensark said:


> [URL=http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a96/plinkyplonk/P1000239.jpg]image[/URL]the lovely Worcester, this piccie was submitted to my local reptile club and came 2nd - he was having a real 'special' moment as he just sat there with a roach on his head!!


Haha I love that photo! Very cool definitely a 'Special' moment!  How long have you had him? 



pipistroller said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We bought our first BTS - he is a Merauke a couple of days ago and will be bringing him home soon.
> 
> ...


Ermm I'm actually unsure about this myself I hope one of the more veteran keepers of blueys will be a long soon. 

Bret.


----------



## kennyd (Dec 7, 2012)

congratulations on getting your new skink :2thumb: that supplement is fine just follow the instructions. as you have a meruakes not sure if you are aware they need a more protein based diet.


----------



## pipistroller (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep the reptile shop have been feeding him on dog food. So do you think we need calcium powder as well as nutrobal?


----------



## Pigman8 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Bts*

Hi guys, 

I'm looking for info on various BTS Breeders in the uk, I'm interested in expanding my collection and having some more BTS, I currently have a northern BTS who's awesome.

I keep a range of various other reptiles, but would now like to have a go at some more unusual 'morphs' of the BTS, so here I am looking for some direction if anyone can help  and great thread btw, nice to see it's going well with some great people on here!! 

Thanks guys


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Pigman8 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for info on various BTS Breeders in the uk, I'm interested in expanding my collection and having some more BTS, I currently have a northern BTS who's awesome.
> 
> ...


Hi, there are one or two people breeding Irian Jayas, and there may be one or two breeding Meraukes, but that is about it for the UK, believe it or not. 

The Australian species tend to be rare and expensive and the same goes for morphs (albino, melanistic etc). The most available Aussie is the Northern, and they are fairly hard to come by too. 

Mark.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Does anyone breed Kei Islands in the UK? I would love to know where mine came from or if she was WC, seems too tame to be WC though.


----------



## Pigman8 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for your speedy reply mark  

Do you know of any uk breeders, or reputable breeders to go to? 
Now you've said about the northern being hard to come by I'm quite pleased I have one! 

It's a real shame there isn't much of a variety here in the uk, there's some really impressive examples out there.

Tom


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Oxmonitor said:


> Does anyone breed Kei Islands in the UK? I would love to know where mine came from or if she was WC, seems too tame to be WC though.


Ox I don't know if Keis have ever been bred in captivity (as opposed to born from imported gravid females) although there is a breeder in Florida who has had successful pairings this year. I've not kept them, but they are said to be ridiculously tame and make just about the best blue tongue pets. I will have to try and get some one day...

Mark.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Tiliqua said:


> Ox I don't know if Keis have ever been bred in captivity (as opposed to born from imported gravid females) although there is a breeder in Florida who has had successful pairings this year. I've not kept them, but they are said to be ridiculously tame and make just about the best blue tongue pets. I will have to try and get some one day...
> 
> Mark.


Thanks Mark, I was not aware of that, I'd love to know her background but guess that's not likely. Anyone else on here have a Kei Island? Looks like I dropped lucky finding her!


----------



## kennyd (Dec 7, 2012)

i am trying to breed my tanimbars but so far no luck :banghead:


----------



## Robyn10 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Also looking!*

Hi guys, nice to meet you all! (esp. Mark, I've kind of been following your BTS posts for a long time now )

I have found no breeders in the UK, however I am aware that up until 2013 bluetongueskinks.net were breeding IJs and shipping them here. For some reason though, their website hasn't been updated for quite a few months. 

Also, I would propose that your Keis may have been imported; perhaps by an owner who moved over here and then had to sell it?

I'm looking for a BTS too. I'm particularly interested in Irian Jayas, but will settle for any awesome creature! There are a couple on Preloved and Gumtree for anyone who is interested, but I'd rather have a baby than an adult.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Robyn10 said:


> Hi guys, nice to meet you all! (esp. Mark, I've kind of been following your BTS posts for a long time now )
> 
> I have found no breeders in the UK, however I am aware that up until 2013 bluetongueskinks.net were breeding IJs and shipping them here. For some reason though, their website hasn't been updated for quite a few months.
> 
> ...


Cheers, I would love to know where my Kei come from, never even seen another one! Love her colouration and her grumpy but friendly attitude!


----------



## Robyn10 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Stunning*



Mal said:


> Heres a few pics of our BTS, Pickles. She arrived with us in December but this is the first chance of posting pics. I have no idea of locale or gender but he / she is a bundle of fun. Extremely friendly and very inquisitive. Trying to get a pic that shows her blue tongue is proving very difficult to achieve.
> image
> image
> image
> image


Mal, I can honestly say that Pickles is the most beautiful BTS I've ever seen...just, wow.


----------



## Robyn10 (Nov 20, 2013)

**crossed fingers**



Oxmonitor said:


> Cheers, I would love to know where my Kei come from, never even seen another one! Love her colouration and her grumpy but friendly attitude!


Nor have I! It's a mystery...I hope you find out, this would drive me crazy  is there any way you can find out her age? That might help you find out a bit about her history perhaps? 

Does she pretty much have the same requirements as other BTS species, and did you say she was quite small?


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's my male merauke after he has shed. He's a bit off his food at the min and producing lots of sperm plugs and being very active so I'm guessing he has other things on his mind! 



















I should be getting a proven female merauke very soon too so fingers crossed for babies next year/year after!


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Robyn10 said:


> Nor have I! It's a mystery...I hope you find out, this would drive me crazy  is there any way you can find out her age? That might help you find out a bit about her history perhaps?
> 
> Does she pretty much have the same requirements as other BTS species, and did you say she was quite small?


I have been told she is 2, how accurate that is I don't know, I'm going to go back to where I got her and quiz them. She is about 14 1/2" but is missing a large chunk of her tail due to (what I was told) being housed with a male that attacked her.

I am pretty new to rep keeping, she is only my second lizard, the first being a plain old leo so I am still learning and not many people seem to know much about them. I am keeping her just like any other bluey and she seems to be flourishing, had 2 good sheds and eats a diverse range of foods (though I believe she had too many pinkys as a staple before I had her and have cut her down to 2 a week) and is friendly enough. She is a bit huffy and grumpy at times but she has never shown any aggression and loves to curl up in my hood around my neck when watching tv at night. All in all I love her to bits and like the fact I have a pretty rare little bluey :flrt:


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Dan Bristow said:


> Here's my male merauke after he has shed. He's a bit off his food at the min and producing lots of sperm plugs and being very active so I'm guessing he has other things on his mind!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


I love him!  The colours are just awesome on him. 

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey guys nice to see this thread still alive and active. Was just wondering what equipment does everyone use in their vivs. Or another way of explaining it is. If you had to write a shopping list down of everything you have in your tanks what would you have. I'm just wondering due to what I need to look at buying for when i move home which is in 2 weeks now! 

Bret.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

At present I use a 4x2x2 viv, 100watt ceramic and ceramic holder and reflector on a microclimate pulse stat, 12% arcadia compact uv, repticard substrate, cork bark, cardboard tubes, 7" bowl , digi thermometer and infra red thermometer. Use nekton msa calcium/minerals with d3 supplement wise.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

I am looking at changing this though- want to use 4x18x18 vivs instead as fit in properly at home whilst still giving enough space. I'm also looking at changing my heating to using either reptile radiators or the new high powered habistat heat mats on the roof. Want to also use microclimate prime 2's to give me better temp control for breeding purposes. Also changing repticard to orchid bark for better humidity


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

I had a look for a general skink thread but could only find this one, hope you guys don't mind. Here is one of my fire skinks and their viv..


----------



## rxsie (Aug 30, 2012)

Here is an update from me, including my most recent addition - an adorable chunky Northern (Tiliqua Scincoides Intermedia) named Bambi :flrt:

She's about 8-9 months old and has developed a routine of coming out in the evening, and sleeping somewhere on me  









I don't think she will fit in my pocket for much longer...









Sleepyhead yawning 









My only other bluey (so far), Floyd - Classic Indonesian (Tiliqua Gigas Gigas) 









Below are two pics of each of my blueys stuffing their faces. The recipe is squash, rocket, green beans (30%) and snail meat (60%). The snailmeat is "cooked apple snail meat". Big thanks to "Kate - Greendale9061" :2thumb: for posting me the packets from your local asian supermarket...my skinks love it! 



















Hope you like the pics : victory:


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

They are looking really good Rosie! Nice to a see a real northern. Mark.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

wow, there are some really pictures! 

BTS are 100% on my "to own at some stage" list :2thumb:


----------



## Robyn10 (Nov 20, 2013)

rxsie said:


> Here is an update from me, including my most recent addition - an adorable chunky Northern (Tiliqua Scincoides Intermedia) named Bambi :flrt:
> 
> She's about 8-9 months old and has developed a routine of coming out in the evening, and sleeping somewhere on me
> image
> ...


What a beautiful bluey! Glad to see she's getting on well and is loved


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking for a bit of advise and guidance. I've decided I'm going to start building a 48x30x15 viv this weekend as a little project to keep me going/distracted through a very stressful period and I've decided that what I'd like to keep in it is a blue tongue skink. I looked into keeping them a while back but didn't have the funds then to get a set up sorted, but hopefully with doing it as a project I can just buy bits and bobs as and when. So I've just got a few questions if anyone has the time to answer them please :blush:
Would this set up be a good size as a home for life for any locale? 
If not I can always upgrade when I move next year 
Would this size be too big for a baby to go straight into?
Can you use a bioactive substrate/ has anyone tried using one?
Will any real plants just be trampled on site? 
Would they make use of shelves? I'm thinking I'll use very low ones on each end to create a hide/platform, and maybe some bridge like playsticks screwed into the viv walls but I don't know.
What percentage UV would you advise I get?
And also does anyone have a comprehensive list of foods they can eat? I've heard some feed catfood others say dont, some same lean turkey mince others say no meat blah blahh... Any advise with regards to this?
Any other ifromation, or even better pictures of your on setups, would be greatly appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a bit of advise and guidance. I've decided I'm going to start building a 48x30x15 viv this weekend as a little project to keep me going/distracted through a very stressful period and I've decided that what I'd like to keep in it is a blue tongue skink. I looked into keeping them a while back but didn't have the funds then to get a set up sorted, but hopefully with doing it as a project I can just buy bits and bobs as and when. So I've just got a few questions if anyone has the time to answer them please :blush:
> Would this set up be a good size as a home for life for any locale?
> If not I can always upgrade when I move next year
> Would this size be too big for a baby to go straight into?
> ...



Viv size is fine for a BTS, a new born might be a bit lost but BTS are the most active/quick witted so it would be OK.
My substrate's aren't 100% bioactive but do container various critters, if a BTS see's them it will try to eat them, I use a minimum 2" depth of mixed orchard bark, top soil, sand, coir. moss etc, they love to bury themselves.
BTS are very robust, most plants won't last long plus if you're feeding any live food, ie locust BTS will either destroy plants trying to get locust or not see in which locust will eat plant.
BTS are/can be a bit clumsy & are not good climbers, they will fall of shelves, I use big heavy flat rocks & large pieces of bark to form multiple hides bo so when they do climb on top they've got something to grip
UV is a debatable subject with BTS, some people will sware it should be used, others including a number of breeders I know don't use it, I tend to use tubes that I'm replacing in other viv's so they do get some benefit, these are generally 10% but are as I said past there sell by date. I also provide a 100W day spot with a 60W red spot on a magic eye stat for night times, even if your not breeding them it's a good idea to brumate them
Food wise, keep it varied, they will eat pretty much anything they can get in their mouth, cat/dog food is OK if used sparingly but only as part as a well balanced diet. As said they'll take big crickets, locust, roach, morio, mealworm plus raw beef/chicken, bit of fish, scramled egg, plenty of veg, tomatoes, sweetcorn & most fruit but try to use veg as a base with other items thrown in.
The above isn't gospel, its simply my opinion based upon what I do, I also mist a couple of times a week, keep an eye on thier toes, they can struggle to shed on their feet, a monthly bath won't go amiss. 
Good luck


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Khonsu said:


> Viv size is fine for a BTS, a new born might be a bit lost but BTS *aren't* the most active/quick witted so it would be OK.


Bugger, edit as above


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Just placed a deposit on this little guy from Celtic Exotics to collect at Doncaster Show in June! So excited! I'm also collecting a 4x2x2 viv for the little guy this weekend (gave up on trying to build my own haha) Its Indonesion locale so any information on them would be great  Can't wait to start setting up the viv ready for his/her arrival


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

GoodbyeCourage said:


> image
> image


What a little cutie :flrt:


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

It's pretty looking animal! What kind of information are you looking for?

Good luck


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Just wondered if they have any care requirements which are slightly different to the Australian skinks? I read somewhere about higher humidity but I can't seem to see it anywhere else.
Very excited to get the little guy! Looks like such a cutie :flrt: Just a shame I can't go meet him/her before I collect as it's being brought up for me from wales haha


----------



## Petfamilia (Oct 1, 2013)

How do I put up pics without a URL ? Can't I just upload them ? Lol btw i see alot of mishandling going on here. Not enough activities for the skinks to shed that mass obesity and a drop tail ?! Seriously ...


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Here's how to post photos http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html
Erm I don't know what you're talking about mishandling, obesity and dropped tails?


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh also what does everyone use to dust their food? I use Repashy calcium plus for my leos would this be okay for the bluey or am I best getting some nutrobal and alternating days with it?


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

Sticky tongue farms min all outdoors and Sticky tongue farms vit. Haven't had any health problems, though it doesn't seems to like the taste of the vitamins. Can't dust insects with the vitamins to, though it makes a decent gut loader.

About the humidity: I keep my IJ around 60/80 with regular spraying. Never had a bad shed and I leave a some areas a bit wetter or a bit dryer then the rest.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Glad to see this thread in use! Nice to see you're getting you first Bluey! Let me know how it goes and keep us posted really love these guys! 

Bret.


----------



## Liamwilko (May 20, 2014)

hi i have recently purchased a blue tongue... they are amazing to watch and handle.


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Petfamilia said:


> How do I put up pics without a URL ? Can't I just upload them ? Lol btw i see alot of mishandling going on here. Not enough activities for the skinks to shed that mass obesity and a drop tail ?! Seriously ...


First, blue tongues are naturally chunky lizards. They can become obese but it's not the case that many or most of these pictures are of obese skinks. Second, blue tongues can not drop their tails, they can lose part of a tail if it is bitten off, which sometimes happens among litter mates but this is often something which happened in the past, before it arrived with its current keeper.


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Oh also what does everyone use to dust their food? I use Repashy calcium plus for my leos would this be okay for the bluey or am I best getting some nutrobal and alternating days with it?


The Repashy will be fine. Or Nutrobal. You don't really need both. I keep mine in the fridge - these supplements do go off after a few weeks/months if you don't.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Think I'll stick to Repashy for now then thanks 
Does anyone breed snails for their skink? I'm abit on the fence about feeding processed meats such as Turkey or beef mince so would feel abit better if I knew they're were getting a more natural source of protein such as snails but I can't seem to find any feeder snails or frozen snails for sale anywhere! Other that the can O snails zoomed sells but tbh you get very little for the price, so I thought maybe breeding my own snails would be best that way I know what's going into them. Only problem is if I wanted to kill the snails to freeze and feed later how would I do it? I think I'd like to feed snails as a protein staple and also include turkey mince, chicken liver/hearts and stuff sparingly maybe once a week. Any advise?


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Think I'll stick to Repashy for now then thanks
> Does anyone breed snails for their skink? I'm abit on the fence about feeding processed meats such as Turkey or beef mince so would feel abit better if I knew they're were getting a more natural source of protein such as snails but I can't seem to find any feeder snails or frozen snails for sale anywhere! Other that the can O snails zoomed sells but tbh you get very little for the price, so I thought maybe breeding my own snails would be best that way I know what's going into them. Only problem is if I wanted to kill the snails to freeze and feed later how would I do it? I think I'd like to feed snails as a protein staple and also include turkey mince, chicken liver/hearts and stuff sparingly maybe once a week. Any advise?


Well first off minced beef or turkey isn't processed meat, it's just minced. You can even buy steak mince - that's just a piece of steak that's been put through a mincer. I collect ordinary garden snails, as long as its not near anywhere where slug pellets are likely to have been used. I've been doing this for years. Also I buy frozen apple snail meat from the Chinese supermarkets in Chinatown, Manchester. To kill any snail I just put it in the freezer. You can breed African land snails however, if you want to. I usually feed adults once per week only anyway. Also, it is fine to use dogfood, I use Cesar brand beef and liver flavour. Some breeders use only dogfood. I prefer to use it as part of a varied diet, but I do use it a lot. This week I fed a packet and a half of beef mince, 3 raw beaten eggs and 2/3 a packet of frozen mixed vegetables, all mixed up in a big bowl (to feed 15 or so blueys). 

Mark.


----------



## Liamwilko (May 20, 2014)

Tiliqua said:


> Well first off minced beef or turkey isn't processed meat, it's just minced. You can even buy steak mince - that's just a piece of steak that's been put through a mincer. I collect ordinary garden snails, as long as its not near anywhere where slug pellets are likely to have been used. I've been doing this for years. Also I buy frozen apple snail meat from the Chinese supermarkets in Chinatown, Manchester. To kill any snail I just put it in the freezer. You can breed African land snails however, if you want to. I usually feed adults once per week only anyway. Also, it is fine to use dogfood, I use Cesar brand beef and liver flavour. Some breeders use only dogfood. I prefer to use it as part of a varied diet, but I do use it a lot. This week I fed a packet and a half of beef mince, 3 raw beaten eggs and 2/3 a packet of frozen mixed vegetables, all mixed up in a big bowl (to feed 15 or so blueys).
> 
> Mark.


How much would you say your blueys eat when young in terms of hoppers and roaches etc? Mine seems to be picking and choosing like one roach then a single locust the day after. I'm just wondering if this is a normal amount for a younger specimen. He is about 12 weeks.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Tiliqua said:


> Well first off minced beef or turkey isn't processed meat, it's just minced. You can even buy steak mince - that's just a piece of steak that's been put through a mincer. I collect ordinary garden snails, as long as its not near anywhere where slug pellets are likely to have been used. I've been doing this for years. Also I buy frozen apple snail meat from the Chinese supermarkets in Chinatown, Manchester. To kill any snail I just put it in the freezer. You can breed African land snails however, if you want to. I usually feed adults once per week only anyway. Also, it is fine to use dogfood, I use Cesar brand beef and liver flavour. Some breeders use only dogfood. I prefer to use it as part of a varied diet, but I do use it a lot. This week I fed a packet and a half of beef mince, 3 raw beaten eggs and 2/3 a packet of frozen mixed vegetables, all mixed up in a big bowl (to feed 15 or so blueys).
> 
> Mark.


Thanks for all the information that's brilliant  I think I'll use garden snails until I can get some GALS breeding, should be able to sell any surplus or feed to my other reps, and use minced meat once or twice a week mixed with veges. I know dogfood is perfectly fine to use but I just don't feel comfortable feeding it (also the smell repulses me). 
How often do you feed livefood? 
Also I was thinking about perhaps using some of the repashy bugs and fruit or CGD mixed into the diet, as I plan on blending some veges and meat together freezing it then adding greens and dusting before feeding, just for extra suplements and flavour - has anyone tried this?


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Liamwilko said:


> How much would you say your blueys eat when young in terms of hoppers and roaches etc? Mine seems to be picking and choosing like one roach then a single locust the day after. I'm just wondering if this is a normal amount for a younger specimen. He is about 12 weeks.


Hi,
No, one hopper a day isn't any good! Mine don't eat hoppers and roaches when they are young! I'll tell you how I raise mine. I feed dogfood or catfood or minced meat, mixed with fruit (banana, tomatos, grapes, blueberries, chopped apple, strawberries etc) and veg (often frozen mixed vegetables). I would feed a heaped tablespoon of food mix each day. I wouldn't worry about including the fruit and veg every feed and I wouldn't be shy about using the catfood which is high in protein. Do use good quality D3, Ca and multivitamin. 

Mark.


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Thanks for all the information that's brilliant  I think I'll use garden snails until I can get some GALS breeding, should be able to sell any surplus or feed to my other reps, and use minced meat once or twice a week mixed with veges. I know dogfood is perfectly fine to use but I just don't feel comfortable feeding it (also the smell repulses me).
> How often do you feed livefood?
> Also I was thinking about perhaps using some of the repashy bugs and fruit or CGD mixed into the diet, as I plan on blending some veges and meat together freezing it then adding greens and dusting before feeding, just for extra suplements and flavour - has anyone tried this?


Hi I don't really feed livefood much. Just as a very occasional treat. You can mix that kind of food in if you want to. I sometimes add in some Aves Phesluma diet which is similar kind of thing. I completely understand that feeding dog or cat food is counter intuitive but we are given so much advice which is just repeated from one person to the next and not based on real experience...

Mark.


----------



## Liamwilko (May 20, 2014)

Tiliqua said:


> Hi,
> No, one hopper a day isn't any good! Mine don't eat hoppers and roaches when they are young! I'll tell you how I raise mine. I feed dogfood or catfood or minced meat, mixed with fruit (banana, tomatos, grapes, blueberries, chopped apple, strawberries etc) and veg (often frozen mixed vegetables). I would feed a heaped tablespoon of food mix each day. I wouldn't worry about including the fruit and veg every feed and I wouldn't be shy about using the catfood which is high in protein. Do use good quality D3, Ca and multivitamin.
> 
> Mark.


That's brilliant thankyou. I'll try that and I dust all his meals in repashy calcium plus. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Hedgepig (May 28, 2014)

Hey everyone! I'm very excited as I'm finally getting a blue tongue skink, having wanted one for years, but just wanted to ask a couple of questions that I've been finding mixed answers for online so far regarding their care:

1. UV light - I thought this had to be around 5-6%, but my friend has told me 12% - I thought this sounded a little high, but most of the sites I keep finding either just debate whether UV is necessary at all, or tell you about the various types of UV lighting available but don't seem to specify what percentage to use, so was just looking for clarification

2. Substrate - I appreciate all substrate debates can go on and on, so there may well not be a clear consensus, but again, from the research I did online it suggested aspen was suitable and good for burrowing etc, but again my friend has advised be aspen is no good at all for BTS, particularly with regards to humidity. I appreciate moist hides etc will be needed as well regardless, but just wondered what substrates people on here preferred, as well as any to be totally avoided. I've seen a few people on here using aspen, so guessing it isn't all that bad? But if someone tells you something's no good you always wanna check it out, the internet isn't always right!

Thanks in advance, hopefully I get get some pics up once the little one is here!


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Just begun customising the little ones viv for when it arrives 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/1035842-blue-tongue-skink-overgrown-rock.html
I would definitely recommend using UV as it can only be beneficial, I was going to go for 12% but that might be a little bit overkill to be honest so might get 6%. And for substrate I'm going for a sand/soil, leaf litter mix and will be adding cleaner insects


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

1) I don't have clue about UVB percentages but I use a 100 W Solar Raptor.

2) I use slightly damp cocopeat with some natural leaf litter. It give nice opportunity’s to dig or hide under the leaves. The leaves (and some twigs) give slightly more grip and when taken from a clean forest floor some enrichment. 

Never tried aspen with my BTS, so I can't conclude if it's any good or not. 

Good Luck


----------



## Liamwilko (May 20, 2014)

I've got a 10.0 UVB exo terra one, it's the higher output desert vivarium one. And a 60w heat lamp. It maintains his temps fine and humidity is always around 50%-60% with a water bowl in the tank and possibly a light misting once a week.


----------



## bruton2000 (Jun 29, 2009)

*My new additions*




A quick pic of one of my new blue tongues,very friendly when i met them yesterday very shy today.
Anyone thoughts on male or female. Also confirm the locale please.


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

I thought I'd resurrect this "oldie but goldie" thread with a couple of fresh pics...

Blotched blue tongues, Tiliqua nigrolutea. Alpine form.































Western bluetongue, Tiliqua occipitalis



















Mark.


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

Come on Mark, Thats not fair! 


Where are you getting these guys from?


If you get a bubs im first on your list.


I think Tank needs a room mate, he seems a little glum since leaving your house last month.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Good to see this thread up again...i'll get some fresh pics of my Kei Island girl :flrt:


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

greendale9061 said:


> Come on Mark, Thats not fair!
> 
> 
> Where are you getting these guys from?
> ...



Hi Kate, well that would be telling wouldn't it!!!

If I have bubs from the nigrolutea I will be made up but that wouldn't be until next year at the very earliest. 

Maybe Tank can come and stay again around September/October time? I have picked up another IJ girlie, so have two females and no male... 

Mark.


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Additions*

Latest additions of my BTS skink crew

T.G.Gigas (Halmahera Islands)



Here is a updated pic of the hypo intermedia I got back in 2013, she has grown into a big girl, would say even bigger than Tank the IJ. 



Mark here is 1 of your two.



And I could possibly have 1:1, sorry its a really small pic



If anyone has a proven female T.S.Chimaerea for sale please get in touch. My old female has been retired.


Thanks


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

My IJ contemplating a dip


----------



## kieron373 (Oct 23, 2014)

are there many blue tongues at the doncaster show and how much should i expect to pay ?


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm afraid its hard to know how many there will be at Donny - it is very variable. You could have two or three people selling litters of babies or no sign of any at all. Prices vary a lot but around 90-100 each for baby Meraukes or Irian Jayas I think. 

Mark.


----------



## kieron373 (Oct 23, 2014)

Okay thanks for the response also I've seen some care sheets that state dog and cat food is unhealthy for them and instead to use the beaded dragon pellets that you can get from pets @ home what would you recommend as I'm a bit confused with there diet of what to feed and how often to feed and how much a day to feed them 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kieron373 (Oct 23, 2014)

thanks for responding, iv been doing lots of research and one thing tha is confusing me is the diet for blue tongues iv read that using the pellets that you can get for beaded dragons is better than dog or cat food ? also how much of what and how often do they need feeding?
thanks again


----------



## TheBadger (Mar 8, 2015)

Does anyone keep their BTS on bio active substrate?

Also can anyone PM me on help with set up? About to order all my bits and bobs. :2thumb:


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

kieron373 said:


> thanks for responding, iv been doing lots of research and one thing tha is confusing me is the diet for blue tongues iv read that using the pellets that you can get for beaded dragons is better than dog or cat food ? also how much of what and how often do they need feeding?
> thanks again


I don't know about bearded dragon pellets but I do know that you can raise them up beautifully on tinned cat or dog food. I like to vary the diet with minced steak, minced turkey, eggs, fruits and vegetables (grated carrot and apple, peas, banana, grapes, melon, strawberries, salad leaves) but I use dog food as a staple. I also use good quality vitamin and mineral supplements, like Repashy Calcium plus, Nutrobal and such. You need to feed babies daily and adults once per week. For babies, as much as they can eat, starting with a dessertspoon sized portion, and for adults probably two or three heaped tablespoons of food. You can also add mice or rats of an appropriate size or snails. Basically, they eat pretty much anything.

Mark.


----------



## kieron373 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok thank you for your help just want to make sure I get everything right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Food*

Hi.

Food Dairy of a BTS,

My BTS eat a varied diet a bit like Mark says, but I do add komodo banana or dandelion tortoise pellets , T Rex bearded dragon and BTS pellets from Australia to their food.


This is how I use the dried pellets (esp good for Pink Tongue Skink babies to get them used to different flavours & textures of food)

Take a teaspoon of pellets and soak then in warm water for around 10 mins, they will become mushy, then I add chopped up fruit, veg or a spoonful of dog/cat food & I add spinkles of nutrbol, Ace High, Zolcal etc... which ever I pull out of the cupboard first, but you must mix it in.


As for Dog/Cat food. Mine tend to prefer the one in a pate form over Jelly/Gravy chunks - esp beef flavour.


I also feed live food such as :- Locust, Lobworms, Wax Worms, Fruit Beetle Grubs, Mario worms, Snails, Roaches etc...


Frozen foods (defrosted before feeding) - Mice, Rat Pups, Chicks, Snails, Mussles, Prawns, White Bait, Whelks and the mince meat rolls that you can buy for dogs (Pets at home/ Kiezebrink) etc....


Overall, BTS are pretty much dustbins, you can get the odd one that can become fussy but if you always cater to their 'likes' they often refuse any other food as they know you will just keep feeding them the tasty stuff i.e. banana etc...


I feed my lot irregular so they always leave a clean plate.


I could feed 2-3 time a week, then don't feed them for over a week.


Overall 

Protein - 60% (this includes live & frozen foods & eggs)
Fruit & Greens- 40%


Last night I fed 10 BTS, 10 PTS, 1 APH and 3 Ferrets 

Minced Day Old chicks (from Kiezebrink only £1.60 per kg roll, and I used half) 


Enjoy.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

kieron373 said:


> thanks for responding, iv been doing lots of research and one thing tha is confusing me is the diet for blue tongues iv read that using the pellets that you can get for beaded dragons is better than dog or cat food ? also how much of what and how often do they need feeding?
> thanks again


As above they are dustbins but some are quite fussy. My Kei eats once a week (she was a little porky when i aquired her due to being fed nearly an entire diet of pinkies and banana).

She eats lean minced turkey, egg, fresh greens, peppers (only red!), pak choi, butternut squash, the very odd fuzzy mouse, bearded dragon pellets, tomato, dandilion, a little fruit in the form of banana, pear, grapes, melon, strawberry, raspeberry, blueberry and blackberry but i do limit fruit intake. She has the odd locust or dubia roach but has totally gone off live food and often ignores it. I tried dog food too but again ignores it and tbh i prefer to provide the turkey.

I also try to change it up a little in terms of what i put in for her to give her an optimum range of nutrients.


----------



## kieron373 (Oct 23, 2014)

thanks for all the help guys lets hope there is someone selling bts at donny now :2thumb: oxmonitor was it difficult to get her eating a more healthier diet or dd she take to it straight away ?


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

My big boy Murphy.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

kieron373 said:


> thanks for all the help guys lets hope there is someone selling bts at donny now :2thumb: oxmonitor was it difficult to get her eating a more healthier diet or dd she take to it straight away ?


She was a tad fussy at first but soon adapted...she needed to drop some weight anyways so wasn't too concerned. Also the retile store she had been in for i believe close to 18 months kept her in a 2 foot vivarium with no UV... she has a regrown tail so is only short but that's ridiculous, i put her straight into a 4 foot viv with light and heat set up with help from Arcadiajohn.

As she is a Kei Island and the only one i have ever seen in the uk i am certain she was wil caught and hence rarely ventured out of her hide when i first brought her home but now she does come out when all is quiet and uses every inch of her viv so gets some exercise too. She still looks a chunky little thing but her diet is good and she only gets fed ever saturday so i believe she is in a much healthier state than she once was.

Here's a couple of pics from a few months back, i'll get some new took soon...


----------



## kieron373 (Oct 23, 2014)

Sounds like she's much better off in your care I love her colour, I got my Chinese water dragon from a pet shop he is such a picky eater he was at the shop for well over a year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello just got my first blue tongue skink a Meruake and could use some advice on the setup please. Temps and humidity are spot on so it's more layout etc.

I mixed up a bioactive substrate of eco earth, sphanghum moss and wood chip plus some bugs. I added some hides etc. as well.

Please let me know your thoughts as I am not entirely happy I think it looks a bit too plain. 










Thanks


----------



## Paul88 (Aug 22, 2010)

Here're my Irian Jaya BTS Mr Pickles. He's nearly two years old now.


----------



## TheBadger (Mar 8, 2015)

Does anyone know of any sellers in the West Midlands?


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes,

Give Tiliqua a PM, he is based in Buxton and breeds Pure Northerns & Easterns & other types of Ozzy skinks.


Thanks Kate


Temptation got the better of me this weekend - picked up a IJ Female fro Tank and possibly a female Merauke. Pics to follow after 6 weeks of quarrantine.


----------

